# تعليقا على كلام مفتى الاخوان المسلمين .. الايمان التاريخى ضد ايمان الهراطقة



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2013)

*نبدأ بمقولة للحاج مرسى _ قصف الله عمره _
التاريخ والاساطير dont mix
والتاريخ versus الاساطير مش against

اولا هناك فرق بين المعاملات الشخصية والانسانية وبين الامور العقائدية 
فانا كمسيحى لا اؤمن بعيد الاضحى الاسلامى ولا بكافة تفاصيله واعتبارها تراث وثنى وبالرغم من ذلك لا اجد غضاضة فى تهنئه المسلمين بيه لشخصهم

ولا اؤمن بالفطر وبعتبره فطرا لاله لا اعرفه ولا اؤمن بيه وبالرغم من ذلك اهنئ كل من اجده بيه 

فالمعاملات الانسانية شئ و العقائدية شئ اخر 

ولا يجبرك احد ان تشترك فى طقوس ومراسم لا تعجبك وانا شخصيا ضد ان يحضر اى شخص غير مؤمن القداس الالهى لان القدسات للقديسين ولا يطرح الذهب والدرر قدام غير المؤمنين واتمنى وان تنتهى هذة العادة تماما ويقتصر حضور القداس على المؤمنين فقط او من يقبلون ان يحضروه كما انى لا احضر اى مراسم دينية اسلامية ولا يهودية ولا اى كانت ولا اشترك فى هذة المراسم التى لا اؤمن بيها وان دعيت اليها ساعتذر بطريقة لا تجرح من امامى 

لكن كل هذا لا يهمنى بمقدار ان يتحول مجرد تهنئة لعيد الى تحويله ان هذا كفر وزندقة وكانك النبى حارسك وصاينك اللى معاك الحق واحنا قاعدين ادينا على خدنا منتظرين الباشا يجى يقولنا المسيح متصلبش يا كفرة 

وهنا نقول stop واسمه ايها الهرطوقى ما لا تعرفه 

بما اننا بعدنا من مجال التهنئة والمعاملات الانسانية الى نطاق النقد العقائدى فهنا لابد وان نعرفك ما هو الحق 

تحت عنوان " المسيح لا يحتاج الى قيامة لانه لم يصلب اصلا " تفوه مفتى جماعة الاخوان بجواز عدم تهنئة المسيحين باعيادهم بكونها مخالفة للعقيدة الاسلامية 

وبالنسبة لتهنئتك فان فعلتها فتكون شاكرا وان لم تفعلها فهذا شانك لكن احذر من ان تتطاول على من علموا اجدادك اسرار الالهيات حينما كانوا غارقين مع اجدادهم فى الوثنيات 


**العقيدة الاسلامية عقيدة دوسيتية
**معروف ان المسيحين واليهود والوثنين اقروا واعترفوا وأرخوا لصلب يسوع الناصرى مع اختلاف وجهه نظر كل فريق لهذا الحدث التاريخى الذى لا يمكن ان ينكره سوى الجهال 
فالمسيحين ينظرون لصلب يسوع بنظرة خلاصية وانه المخلص الذى بموته امات الموت
واليهود ينظرون انهم تخلصوا من مجدف دجال باعدامه
والوثنين ينظرون ليسوع انه مثير شغب ثار شعبه عليه وتم اعدامه لكى تستريح اليهودية من مشاكله 
ولكن يبقى الخبر المتواتر التاريخى الذى لا يمكن انكاره ان يسوع علق على الخشبة ومات 

وهذا هو ميزة الايمان المسيحى ان الايمان بالحدث يسبق الايمان بالنص فكان ايمانا كله مبنى على الحدث التاريخى هو سفك دم المخلص على الخشبة 

فانا مؤمن بحدث تاريخى يمكن اثباته تاريخيا ولا يمكن انكاره ابدااااا 



انا لست بصدد للتكلم عن صلب يسوع الناصرى تاريخيا لان المئات كتبوا عنه ووثقوا تلك الحادثة من التاريخ اليهودى والوثنى والمسيحى 

لكن انا بصدد للتكلم عن النص اليتيم العقيم الذى يحاول بيه امة محمد ان يناقضوا بيه ايمان ملايين المسيحين " ما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم "


هذا هو النص اليتيم الذى دوخ وحير العلماء اجمعين فى مختلف العصور ليردوا على تساؤلات عدة ولم يجدوا الى يومنا ردا عليها


1-هل من صلب بدلا منه انسان بار تطوع بذلك من نفسه ام شرير يستحق الصلب ؟
2-من هو هذا الشبيه الذى صلب بدلا منه ؟
3-على ماذا تعود شبه لهم على شخص المصلوب ام على عملية الصلب نفسها انها كانت بالخيال والشبه ؟
4-وما فائدة الصلب ان اراد ان يرفع عيسى فكان ممكن ان يرفع عيسى قدام جميع الناظرين بمجد وكرامة ولا يصلب احد مكانه وكان الكل امن بيه ان الله رفعه الى السماء ؟
5-ماهو المغزى من القصة ان كان القران قد اقر بان اليهود قتلوا الانبياء فما ميزة عيسى على باقى الانبياء ان قتلوه فعلا لماذا الاصابة بالصرع والهيجان حينما يسمع المسلم ان المسيح مات ولماذا موت هذا الشخص بالذات يصبب كل هذا الهيجان ان كان مجرد واحد من الانبياء ؟
6-هل مر على دولة عظمى كالدولة الرومانية وكل تلاميذه واهله والمؤمنين بيه انهم فقدوا صوابهم واعتقدوا بان يسوع صلب واله السماء يخرج لهم السنتهم ويقول لهم ضحكت عليكم دا واحد تانى ؟*
*7-وان كان الذى صلب شبيه ليسوع فلماذا انتشرت اخبار بعد 3 ايام انه قام من الاموات ان كان لم يكن هو بنفسه قال اخبر المقربين اليه بهذا وانتشر هذا الخبر فى كل اليهودية ؟ هل الشبيه يقول عن نفسه انا ساموت ويستهزا بى وفى اليوم الثالث اقوم ؟

دعونا نترك كل هذة الخزعبلات الاسطورية التى عجز مسلم واحدا ان يجد لها جوابا ولن يجد لان الاساطير لا تؤرخ ولا يجد لها طرح منطقى تاريخى يعجز المقاومين 

فشتان الفرق بين يسوع التاريخ وعيسى الدوسيتية الذى لم لون يوجد فى التاريخ 


**نعم الاسلام عقيدة غنوصية كفرية
**يتخلص ايمان المسلم لكلمتين بساط اوى
ربنا نزل شبه عيسى على واحد تانى وصلبوه بدل منه 
كويس اوى 
لكن الذى لا يعرفه المسلم البسيط ان فكرة الخيالية او الشبه هى فكرة غنوصية وتسمى بالكرستولجية الدوسيتية تتخلص فى ان جسد يسوع جسد هلامى خيالى فكل ما قام بيه يسوع لم يكن حقيقى حتى الامه كانت بالشبه والخيال وليست حقيقة هذة الفكرة وجدت لها صدى منذ العصر الرسولى الاول ونقضها الاباء الرسل 

تعريف بسيط بالدوسيتية
*
 *Such a notion of a suffering of Christ which was merely apparent and not real is called ‘docetism’, after the Greek term for ‘appear’*
 *Markschies, Christoph: Gnosis : An Introduction. London;  New York : T&T Clark, 2003, S. 55


**معاناة المسيح كانت مجرد ظاهرية وليست حقيقة

وكان يوجد غنوصى فى اسكندرية اسمه **Basilides  قال بان سمعان القيروانى حمل صليب يسوع وفى الطريق الله القى شبه يسوع عليه ويسوع انضم لجمهور الضاحكين عليه وصلب سمعان القيروانى بدلا من يسوع  *
 *. A ‘docetic Christology’is followed: Simon of Cyrene was crucified in the place of Jesus Christ; he acted for Jesus, while Jesus stood by and laughed.*
 *Markschies, Christoph: Gnosis : An Introduction. London;  New York : T&T Clark, 2003, S. 81*
 
​ 
 
 *هذة الخزعبلات الفلسفية لم تكن تاريخا بل كانت نظرة فلسفية لدونية الجسد وعدم ارتباط الاله بها وان يسوع كان له مجرد جسد هلامى وشبحى وليس جسدا حقيقا كما تاسست المسيحية الرسولية التاريخية 

ولعل من اهم المتخصصين فى كتابات التاريخ الكنسى فيليب شاف الذى كتب ايها عن الحقبة المحمدية لم يجد غضاضة ان يصرح بان النظرة الاسلامية لصلب المسيح بلا ادنى شك هى نظرة غنوصية 
*
 *This view of the crucifixion is no doubt derived from apocryphal sources. The Gnostic sect of Basilides supposed Simon of Cyrene, the **Evangel. Barrabae, Judas, to have been that other person who was crucified instead of Jesus. Mani (Epist. Fund.) says that the prince of darkness was nailed to the cross, and wore the crown of thorns.*​
 *Schaff, Philip ;   Schaff, David Schley: History of the Christian Church. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1997*
 
​ *
فياللهول _ على رائ يوسف وهبى _ اصبح التاريخ ادعاء والاساطير الغنوصية حقيقة و وحى يوحى 

فيا فضيلة الشيخ مفتى الجماعة ان اردت ان لا تهنى فهذا شانك 
ولكن ان تتمادى وتتدعى بانك تملك الحق الذى ينبغى ان يتبع فلن يتركك من تطاولت عليهم 
خليك عايش فى الاساطير اللى انت عايش فيها وملكش دعوة بحد

وتهنانيا القلبية للمسيحين بعيد قيامة يسوع المسيح ابن الله ناصرا ومنتصرا من بين الاموات
ولا عزاء للهراطقة الغنوصيين 
*
 
 *ونهديه فى النهاية من كتابات جواد على ايمان نصارى الجزيرة الابيونين عن عيسى المسيح لعله يفوق من غيبوته ويعرف ان جبريل هو نصارى الجزيرة *
 





​
 *
انكار صلب يسوع فى المانوية
*
 *"  فان عيسى المانوية غير عيسى الذى صلبه اليهود فعذاب عيسى , ولم يكن الا فى الظاهر , كان رمزا لاستبعاد روح النور من العالم السفلى 
*



*


يا احبائى احتلفوا بقيامة يسوع التاريخ ودعوا الهراطقة يهزون

*
​
 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أبريل 2013)

*واحد بيسالنى على الفيس بوك تعليقا على هذا الموضوع

ان مفيش دليل على ان محمد قد تعرف على الافكار الغنوصية ولا يوجد دليل ان هناك افكار غنوصية مازالت باقية فى شبه جزيرة العرب فى بدايات الاسلام

بالرغم من انى كتبت شهادة جواد على عن الفكر الابيونى وواضح انهم متاثرين بالغنوصية فى رفض الام المسيح 

الا ان الافكار الغنوصية ذات نفسها ايضا كان لها صدى قوى فى المجتمع اللى نشا فيه الاسلام وكان فى احتكاك بينه وبين الاسلام فى بداية ظهوره

هذا نقرا فى كتاب الغنوصية فى الاسلام
**









مفيش ادنى شك اليوم بين العلماء المنصفين ان كل الافكار الكرستولوجية عن المسيح فى القران هى نتيجة احتكاك الاسلام بالهرطقات التى كانت سائدة فى المجتمع العربى 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 أبريل 2013)

*+  من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى غلاطية الاصحاح  2 
{16. إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا.
17. فَإِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ طَالِبُونَ أَنْ نَتَبَرَّرَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ نُوجَدُ نَحْنُ أَنْفُسُنَا أَيْضاً خُطَاةً، أَفَالْمَسِيحُ خَادِمٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ؟ حَاشَا!
18. فَإِنِّي إِنْ كُنْتُ أَبْنِي أَيْضاً هَذَا الَّذِي قَدْ هَدَمْتُهُ، فَإِنِّي أُظْهِرُ نَفْسِي مُتَعَدِّياً.
19. لأَنِّي مُتُّ بِالنَّامُوسِ لِلنَّامُوسِ لأَحْيَا لِلَّهِ.
20. مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ. فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ،
 إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ، الَّذِي أَحَبَّنِي وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِي.
21. لَسْتُ أُبْطِلُ نِعْمَةَ اللهِ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِالنَّامُوسِ بِرٌّ، فَالْمَسِيحُ إِذاً مَاتَ بِلاَ سَبَبٍ.}  نعمة  الله الاب تحل على جميعنا 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
على   أن  ليس بولس وحده  هو صاحب  هذه  العقيدة 
من الرسالة الاولى التى كتبها معلمنا بطرس الرسول الى الكنيسة الجامعة  الاصحاح الثانى 
 { 21. لأَنَّكُمْ لِهَذَا دُعِيتُمْ. فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا، تَارِكاً لَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُواتِهِ.
22. الَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً، وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ،
23. الَّذِي إِذْ شُتِمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَشْتِمُ عِوَضاً وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْلٍ.
24. الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.
25. لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ كَخِرَافٍ ضَالَّةٍ، لَكِنَّكُمْ رَجَعْتُمُ الآنَ إِلَى رَاعِي نُفُوسِكُمْ وَأُسْقُفِهَا } 



*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 أبريل 2013)

*المفتى والمفتّوّن والذين يفتّوْن:*​
1]   يظهر على السطح السياسي  الان ..* مزايدات * التيارات الاسلاموية بعضهم على بعض *وتحريضهم *بعضهم على بعض *ومغالبتهم *بعضهم على بعض .. فهؤلاء  تيارات  وجماعات منها من ينافق الداخل القبطى والخارج لفظاً وإستعراضاً نفاقياً خالياً من المضمون فقط وذلك لانه فى السلطة .. وبينما  التيارات المزايدة التى تصارع على الشو الاعلامى عند رجل الشارع من أتباع هذه العقيدة ..  وهذا  شأنهم   تطييب هنا وتطييب هناك . 

2]   الاصل  فى نصوص القوانين الكنيسية   التحريرية      * والاجماع الكاسح : بمنع تواجد غير المؤمنين  القديسين فى    محل العبادة المسيحية .. . 
*
3]   الزملاء   غير المسيحين شديدى التحمس  واليقين والإنفعال - لبذل كل الجهد -للتعرض لهذه العقيدة وهذه الحقيقة وهذه النصوص  انتصافا لمن قرروا     فراماناً  سلطانياً   بمنحه  إقرارهم بنبوته  بل وشهادتهم العيانية   برسوليته  ... فبذلوا كل جهد فى سبيل الانتصار لفكرة شُّبهه لهم   [العبثية] [ Women157] 
,ولم يسأل  أحدهم نفسه لماذا يفعل الله هكذا ولماذا لم يصنع  نفس الشئ لرسل قد خلت من قبل المشبهه به \ ولماذا لم يفعلها الله  فى حق( خاتم أنبيائه المزعوم.)
وتبقي *[]*سؤآل آخر فمن الذى [ *أُصعد الى  السماء وهم ينظرون** ] من على  تله  الصعود  فى جبل الزيتون فى تلك البقعة  التى تتوسط اورشاليم وبيت عنيا يوم الخميس -الاربعين من بعد القيامة.{* وهم ينظرون :مقصود بها هم التلاميذ ال12 وال70 وال500 والمريميات: أع 1}!؟!
وتبقي *[\]*سؤآل آخر  وآخر : : فهل *العذراء  الام  والقديس يوحنا  الحبيب * سيشبه لهما فيقفا تحت صليب الشبيه يبكون ويناجونه وجدانياً هذه أيضاً  تهمة للعذراء فى العقيدة الدوستية الايبونية الصلعمية فيتهمونها بعمى البصيرة وغلظة القلب فهى* أم تتوه عن إبنها* ؟؟ *ام تراها هى أيضا شبيهه لتلك* ..؟   

ياعم صلعم لا توفق فى قرءانك من مختلف مصادر التولييف والمزج والتوفيق لاسترضاء الناس من شتى النحل .  
* [\]** تنبيه : نحـــن لا نضيع وقتنا في  مطالعة  نصوص مخُّلًقة مفبركة مؤلفة ..من عنديات إعرابي طموع.*

ه


----------



## e-Sword (30 أبريل 2013)

*لو تصفحنا سور القرآن، هل نجد فيها ما ينفي موت المسيح؟ كلا،              على العكس فإننا سنجد خمسة نصوص على الأقل تؤيده:
*

*«وَٱلسَّلاَمُ                      عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ                      حَيّاً» (مريم                      19: 33) ففي هذا النص شهادة واضحة كرائعة النهار على حقيقة موت                      المسيح وبعثه، أي قيامته. وذلك على شكل نبوة ترتكز على معجزة،                      وكل تفسير غير ذلك يدّعي أن الموت لا يعني الموت العاجل، بل                      الآجل، يكون حذلقة فاشلة ينقصها سياق الحديث في السورة كلها.*






*«وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا                      مُوسَى ٱلْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِٱلرُّسُلِ                      وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ ٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ                      وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ                      رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ ٱسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ                      فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ» (البقرة                      2: 87) والكلمة «تقتلون» تناقض                      الفكر أن المسيح نقله الله إلى السماء قبل موته.*




*«ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوا                      إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلاَّ نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ                      حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ ٱلنَّارُ قُلْ قَدْ                      جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِٱلَّذِي                      قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ؟» (آل                      عمران 3: 183).فمن هو الرسول الذي قتلوه بعد أن أتاهم                      بالقربان، أي المائدة من السماء حسب رواية القرآن إن لم يكن                      عيسى بن مريم؟*






*«إِذْ قَالَ ٱللَّهُ                      يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ                      وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ                      ٱتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ                      ٱلْقِيَامَةِ» (آل                      عمران 3: 55).قال الرازي نقلاً عن ابن عباس ومحمد بن اسحاق                      إن الوفاة هنا تعني الموت. وقال وهب: لقد توفى الله عيسى ثلاث                      ساعات ثم رفعه إلى السماء. وقال محمد بن إسحاق: توفى الله عيسى                      سبع ساعات ثم أحياه الله ورفعه. وقال البيضاوي: أمات الله عيسى                      سبع ساعات ثم رفعه إلى السماء. وقال الربيع بن أنس إنه تعالى                      توفاه حين رفعه إلى السماء.*






*«وَإِذْ قَالَ                      ٱللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ                      ٱتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ ٱللَّهِ قَالَ                      سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي                      بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا                      فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ                      عَلاَّمُ ٱلْغُيُوبِ مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَمَرْتَنِي                      بِهِ أَنِ ٱعْبُدُوا ٱللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنْتُ                      عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا                      تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ ٱلرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ                      عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ» (المائدة                      5: 116و 117).*
* 
              فهذه النصوص جميعها تثبت وفاة المسيح بحيث تصبح محاولات بعض              المفسرين لتأويل كلمة الوفاة بالإستيفاء أمراً ضعيفاً. وهذا ما ذهب              إليه الزمخشري، توفيقاً بين نصوص القرآن. 



فهذه العبارة «شُبّه              لهم» هي علة جميع              الروايات التي أخرجها المفسرون وأثارت جدلاً وانقساماً في الآراء. وقد              أبدى الإمام الرازي رأيه في هذا الموضوع، فقال: وهذه الوجوه متعارضة              متدافعة والله أعلم بحقائق الأمور. فكيفما كان ففي إلقاء شبَه عيسى على              الغير إشكالات:
*

*أنه إن جاز أن يقال إنه تعالى يلقي شبَه                      عيسى على آخر، فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، ويؤدي إلى القدح في                      التواتر. ففتح هذا الباب أوله سفسطة وآخره إبطال النبوات                      بالكلية.*




*إنّ الله أيده بروح القدس. فهل عجز هنا                      عن تأييده؟ وهو نفسه كان قادراً على إحياء الموتى، فهل عجز عن                      حماية نفسه؟*




*إن الله كان قادر على تخليصه برفعه إلى                      السماء. فما الفائدة من إلقاء الشبهة على غيره؟ وهل في هذا إلا                      إلقاء مسكين في القتل من غير فائدة إليه؟*




*بإلقاء الشبَه على غيره اعتقدوا أن هذا                      هو عيسى، مع أنه ما كان عيسى. فهذا كان إلقاء لهم في الجهل                      والتلبيس. وهذا لا يليق بحكمة الله.*




*إنّ النصارى على كثرتهم في مشارق الأرض                      ومغاربها وشدة محبتهم للمسيح وغلوّهم في أمره أخبروا أنهم                      شاهدوه مقتولاً ومصلوباً. فلو أنكرنا ذلك كان طعناً فيما يثبت                      بالتواتر. والطعن بالتواتر يوجب الطعن بنبوة محمد وعيسى وسائر                      الانبياء.*




*ألا يقدر المشبوه به أن يدافع عن نفسه                      أنه ليس بعيسى؟ والمتواتر أنه لم يفعل. ولو ذكر ذلك لاشتهر عند                      الخلف هذا المعنى. فلما لم يوجد شيء من ذلك علمنا أن الأمر ليس                      كذلك.*


* 
لذلك يجب رفض خرافة الشبه، الشائعة بين بعض المسلمين إلى حيث لا              رجعة. ورفضها لا يغيّر شيئاً من موقف القرآن، ومقالة سورة النساء.

هذا هو رأي الإمام الرازي. ولا نظن أن علاّمة كالرازي، الذي اشتهر              بفضله ونزاهته، أراد أن يخلق تناقضاً في القرآن بين سوره، وبين القرآن              والإنجيل. وإنما الطريق السوي لفهم آية النساء 157 هو دراستها بعمق على              ضوء الآيات المقارنة، وبالمقابلة بنصوص الإنجيل التي تظهر هدف اليهود              من قتل المسيح.


في القسم الأول من رسالتي هذه تكلمت بإيجاز عن قصد اليهود من قتل              المسيح. ولكن استكمال البحث يحملني على العودة إلى ما كتبه يوحنا في              إنجيله عن هدف اليهود في قتل المسيح. يقول يوحنا: «فَجَمَعَ              رُؤَسَاءُ ٱلْكَهَنَةِ وَٱلْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا:              مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هٰذَا ٱلإِنْسَانَ (أي يسوع) يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ              كَثِيرَةً. إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هٰكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ ٱلْجَمِيعُ بِهِ،              فَيَأْتِي ٱلرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا.              فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُوَ قَيَافَا، كَانَ رَئِيساً              لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ ٱلسَّنَةِ: أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ              شَيْئاً، وَلاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ              إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ ٱلشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ ٱلأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا.              وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هٰذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيساً              لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ ٱلسَّنَةِ، تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ              أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ ٱلأُمَّةِ، وَلَيْسَ عَنِ ٱلأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ              لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ ٱللّٰهِ ٱلْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ» (يوحنا              11: 47-52).

             وحين علقوه على الصليب وأودعوه القبر، ظنوا أنهم قد انتهوا منه ومن              آياته. ولكن بما أن انجذاب الألوف إليه بالصليب، الذي هو آية الآيات قد              تم بسرعة بعد موته، يمكننا القول إنهم ما قتلوه. ويخبرنا القديس لوقا              في سفر أعمال الرسل، أنه بعد برهة وجيزة من موت المسيح وقيامته وصعوده              أقبل بطرس في مجمع اليهود مندداً بالرؤساء الذين تآمروا على يسوع              وصلبوه (أعمال 2: 41).

فاليهود إذن لم يبلغوا هدفهم في القضاء على يسوع صانع الآيات، بل              شُبّه لهم. ما قتلوه يقيناً بل ظنوا ذلك، لأن القبر لم يستطع أن يمسكه،              بل قام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وصعد إلى السماء بعد أربعين يوماً              من قيامته. وتم القول: «والسلام              عليَّ يوم وُلدت ويوم أموت ويوم أُبعث حياً»

 وكذلك              صعود المسيح من دنيانا إلى حيث كان منذ البدء الكلمة عند الله، لم يضع              حداً لآياته التي وعد باستمرارها بواسطة رسله الأطهار ومختاريه، حين              قال: «وَهٰذِهِ              ٱلآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ ٱلشَّيَاطِينَ              بِٱسْمِي، وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ. يَحْمِلُونَ              حَيَّاتٍ، وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ،              وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى ٱلْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ» (مرقس              16: 17 و18). وهكذا صار يسوع آية للعالمين في ولادته وحياته وتعليمه              وموته وصعوده، وامتداد ملكوته.
             قبل أن أنهي البحث في هذا الموضوع، أرى لزاماً عليَّ أن أتصدّى لزعم              آخر لا يقل سُخفاً عن الزعم بالشبَه، وهو النظرية التي تقرّ أن يسوع              عُلّق على الصليب فعلاً ولكنه لم يمت، وإنما أُغمي عليه، فظن اليهود              أنه مات، فدُفن في قبر منحوت في الصخر. وبعد وقت قصير استرد وعيه ثم              تسلل من قبره، مختفياً عن الأعين، وفرَّ إلى بلاد نائية حيث قضى نحبه              كأي إنسان. وحجتهم في ذلك هي أن دماء الميت تتخثر حالما تحدث الوفاة              ولا تسيل كما سالت دماء يسوع حين طعنه جندي روماني بحربة في جنبه.
ولكن هذه الحجة فنَّدها طبيب اسكتلندي، هو السير جيمس سمبسون. وهو              العالم المشهور الذي اكتشف استعمال البنج في العمليات الجراحية. فقد              كتب نبذة أكدّ فيها أن يسوع مات بما اصطلح الأطباء على تسميته بارتشاح              الدم. وأكدّ أن الذي يموت على هذه الصورة تتمدد ذراعاه وتصدر عنه صرخة              عالية، وينفجر جدار قلبه، فيتدفق منه الدم غزيراً. ويمكث الدم بعضاً من              الوقت في الغشاوة. ثم يتحول قسم منه إلى مصل يشبه الماء. وهذا ما قاله              يوحنا، مع أنه لم يكن يعرف الطب، وإنما كان دقيق الملاحظة وملهماً              بالروح القدس. فأحسن وصف ما جرى أمام عينيه.

             والآن لنقارن بين ما كتبه يوحنا وما يقرّ به الطب، فقد ورد في              انجيله أن ذراعي المسيح كانتا ممدودتين أفقياً، وكانت كفاه مسمرتين على              خشبة الصليب. وقد بقي ست ساعات في هذا الوضع، ثم «صَرَخَ              يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ ٱلرُّوحَ» (مرقس              15: 37)
 «لِكَيْ              لاَ تَبْقَى ٱلأَجْسَادُ عَلَى ٱلصَّلِيبِ فِي ٱلسَّبْتِ، لأَنَّ              يَوْمَ ذٰلِكَ ٱلسَّبْتِ كَانَ عَظِيماً، سَأَلَ ٱلْيَهُودُ بِيلاَطُسَ              أَنْ تُكْسَرَ سِيقَانُهُمْ وَيُرْفَعُوا. فَأَتَى ٱلْعَسْكَرُ              وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ ٱلأَّوَلِ وَٱلآخَرِ ٱلْمَصْلُوبَيْنِ مَعَهُ.              وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا              سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. لٰكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ              ٱلْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ              وَمَاءٌ. وَٱلَّذِي عَايَنَ شَهِدَ، وَشَهَادَتُهُ حَقٌّ، وَهُوَ              يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ ٱلْحَقَّ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنْتُمْ. لأَنَّ              هٰذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ ٱلْكِتَابُ ٱلْقَائِلُ: عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ              مِنْهُ. وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى ٱلَّذِي              طَعَنُوهُ» (يوحنا              19: 31-37).

             وقد عُرف هذا النوع من الموت عند العامة بالقلب المنكسر، وفقاً              للقول الذي تنبأ به داود: «ٱلْعَارُ              قَدْ كَسَرَ قَلْبِي» (مزمور              69: 20).
             والآن لنعد إلى الإدّعاء بالإغماء، فقد قال أصحاب هذا الزعم إن              المسيح وهو في حالة من الضعف والقنوط، بدأ يفقد رشده شيئاً فشيئاً.              وقبل أن يُغمى عليه ندت عنه تلك الصرخة اليائسة.
             كثيراً ما تكون الحقائق جارحة وأليمة. ولكن يفترض في الباحث عنها أن              يتحلى بالنزاهة وحُسن النية، فلا يرسل الكلام على عواهنه في سبيل دعم              ادعاء. لقد ذكر يوحنا في إنجيله أن يسوع بعدما شرب قليلاً من الخل،              قال: «قد              أُكمل». وهذه العبارة في اللغة التي كُتب بها الإنجيل تُقال عند              تسديد حساب ما. فهي إذن لم تكن صرخة يائس لإثارة شجن سامعيه، وإنما              كانت هتاف منتصر أطلقه يسوع حين أتم عمل الفداء ودحر قوة إبليس، وصار              في استطاعة كل مؤمن به أن يخلص من عبودية الخطية. وحينئذ هتف: «قد              أُكمل» ومات قرير              العين لأنه تمم المشيئة الإلهية بالفداء العظيم، وفقاً لإعلانات السماء              والنبوات.


المرجع : فى سبيل الحق للعابر الرائع اسكندر جديد ص 194-195-196-197-198-199-200 

رابط الكتاب http://www.alkalema.net/articl/fisabilalhak.html


*


----------



## abdel hi (4 مايو 2013)

شوف يا دكتور يوحنا ... لا داعى لنتجادل  عن الفكر الغنوصى والفرق الغنوصية والابيونية......لان هذه الفرق والمذاهب تنتمى للقرون الثلاث الاولى ولا نعرف -دليل واحد- على وجود هذه الفرق وسط العرب فى جزيرة العرب 


انا مسلم  لى عقل ناضج مثلك تماما  وساجيب اعتراضاتك السبعة بكل هدوء:  





> *-هل من صلب بدلا منه انسان بار تطوع بذلك من نفسه ام شرير يستحق الصلب ؟*


 

الذين قالوا بعدم صلب يسوع اختلفوا فى هذا (البديل) الذى صلب ولكن غالبيتهم قالوا انه واحد من تلاميذه تطوع بنفسه ليصلب. 
وسواء كان انسان بار تطوع او كان ذلك الشرير الذى سلمه ففى الحالتين لا ظلم هناك ولا مظلوم لان البار وافق ان يفديه بنفسه والشرير ينال جزاءه بالمثل ومن حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها فما بالك بمن حفر حفره لمعلمه؟! 

لو عايز تفاصيل اكتر اشر لى وانا اجاوبك  



> *-من هو هذا الشبيه الذى صلب بدلا منه ؟*


 
بار متطوع او الشخص الذى سلمه. 
....المشكلة ان تحديد هذا الشخص لا اهمية له عند من يقول ان الذى صلب كان يشبه يسوع لانه لم يكن من الممكن تعرف شخصيته من خلال  وجهه-بل ربما من خلال كلامه وموقفه من تعذيبه وصلبه أو من اخبار يسوع نفسه بحدوث هذا الامر كله ك(نبوءة) ...هنا  لا استطيع ان اقول لك (نعم) ولا (لا). بسبب عدم وجود تسجيل كتابى لكل اقوال يسوع ولا تاريخه بالتفصيل الممل ......اذن فلا مجال فى هذه النقطة للنفى ولا الاثبات ولو انك تاملت الاناجيل الاربعة وقمت بحساب بسيط لمحتواها ستكتشف انها أوردت اقل حتى من ربع اقوال يسوع التى قالها فى ثلاث سنوات كاملة!

السؤال المهم جدا هو لماذا عقيدة (البديل) الذى يصلب بدلا من (الهدف الاصلى) لليهود والرومان....وسنجيبه بعد قليل



> *-على ماذا تعود شبه لهم على شخص المصلوب ام على عملية الصلب نفسها انها كانت بالخيال والشبه ؟*


 
اسلاميات......ولا استطيع الكلام فيه الا ب...(اذن)! 




> *-وما فائدة الصلب ان اراد ان يرفع عيسى فكان ممكن ان يرفع عيسى قدام جميع الناظرين بمجد وكرامة ولا يصلب احد مكانه وكان الكل امن بيه ان الله رفعه الى السماء ؟*


 
الجواب هنا يقوم عندى على اساس عقيدة ( الاختبار والابتلاء والتجريب ) الذى هو (الوصف العام ) لهذا العالم الذى=الحياة الدنيا 

اى ان: الله يجرب الناس و يمتحنهم لكى يتميزوا الى مؤمن صادق-منافق-شاك-غيرمؤمن....الخ ويكشفوا عما فى نفوسهم فيظهروا 
طب ليه ربنا بيعمل هذا الاختبار؟ لأن ده طبيعة ومغزى هذه الدنيا حسب اعتقادى. 

اظن ان المسيحية بها شئ شبيه من تلك العقيدة ولعلك تفهمنى! 
فهل انت تؤمن بهذه (العقيدة) أم لا ؟  
ان كان لا فلن تجد اجابة لسؤالك الا بعد فهم هذه العقيدة(بغض النظر عن الايمان بها)




> *-ماهو المغزى من القصة ان كان القران قد اقر بان اليهود قتلوا الانبياء فما ميزة عيسى على باقى الانبياء ان قتلوه فعلا لماذا الاصابة بالصرع والهيجان حينما يسمع المسلم ان المسيح مات ولماذا موت هذا الشخص بالذات يصبب كل هذا الهيجان ان كان مجرد واحد من الانبياء ؟*


 
اليهود لم يقولوا انهم قتلوا (يسوع)...فقط 

لا.... 

اليهود قالوا انهم قتلوا (يسوع) وانه .....ساحر و كذاب 

فيرد الله عليهم بانه لم يقتل ....ولو كان ساحرا ما نجاه الله ورفعه 


اما صرع وهيجان المسلم من ذكر موت يسوع فلا علم لى به..... 




> *-هل مر على دولة عظمى كالدولة الرومانية وكل تلاميذه واهله والمؤمنين بيه انهم فقدوا صوابهم واعتقدوا بان يسوع صلب واله السماء يخرج لهم السنتهم ويقول لهم ضحكت عليكم دا واحد تانى ؟*


 

الشق الاول من السؤال (*هل مر على دولة عظمى كالدولة الرومانية وكل تلاميذه واهله والمؤمنين بيه انهم فقدوا صوابهم واعتقدوا بان يسوع صلب ) *

*لم لا يمر على الرومان الوثنيين؟....اذا عرفنا ان الشبيه كان شبيه 100%    IDENTICAL FORM والرومان لا علم لهم بمظهر يسوع وصفته مثل تلاميذه*

*اما اعتقاد التلاميذ والمؤمنين بانه صلب فلم نجد ذلك فى مصدر تاريخى خارج الكتاب المقدس....اتكلم هنا عن التلاميذ ال12 وال 70 تلميذا والقلة المؤمنة قبل حادثة الصلب. *
*التاريخ يفهم منه ان صلب يسوع هو الاعتقاد الذى شاع وانتشر بعد حادثة الصلب*  تماما مثل اعتقاد اخر قبله هو ان يسوع (ملك ارضى) وهو اعتقاد خاطئ   
الشق الثانى (*واله السماء يخرج لهم السنتهم ويقول لهم ضحكت عليكم دا واحد تانى ؟) *
* الجواب:*
*اين ومتى حدث هذا؟!!! *




> *-وان كان الذى صلب شبيه ليسوع فلماذا انتشرت اخبار بعد 3 ايام انه قام من الاموات ان كان لم يكن هو بنفسه قال اخبر المقربين اليه بهذا وانتشر هذا الخبر فى كل اليهودية ؟ هل الشبيه يقول عن نفسه انا ساموت ويستهزا بى وفى اليوم الثالث اقوم ؟*


 

وهل دليل (الصلب ) وال(القتل) هو (وجود) الجثة ام (غيابها)؟ 

لو كانت جثة يسوع على الارض  فستظل صالحة بدون تعفن وأقسم بالله العظيم انى ساومن به ربا والها لو رأيتها حتى لو صورة على الشاشة امامى
فاين الجثة ؟ 

يا اخى....ما حكمة الله من اختفاء الجثة عنا ورفعها للسماء؟ 
اليس ذلك الجسد اعظم دليل على الفداء والصلب فما حكمة الله فى ان يذهب بهذا الدليل الذى هو ليس الا جسد ماديا لا روح فيه ولا ارتباط له بالسماويات. 

ما هو لزوم وضرورة (انتقال) جسدا ميتا لاروح فيه الى السماء مع انه لو بقى على الارض -وفيه اثر المسامير وفى حالة كاملة ناضرة غير متعفنة- فسوف يكون اعظم معجزة للمسيحية واعظم بمراحل من ماء زمزم عندى ؟لماذا؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2013)

> شوف يا دكتور يوحنا ... لا داعى لنتجادل  عن الفكر  الغنوصى والفرق الغنوصية والابيونية......لان هذه الفرق والمذاهب تنتمى  للقرون الثلاث الاولى ولا نعرف -دليل واحد- على وجود هذه الفرق وسط العرب  فى جزيرة العرب



فنفرض جدلاً أننا لا نعرف دليلا واحداً على وجودهم، لكن نعرف بالأدلة وجود فكرهم في أشياء كثيرة جداً..



> انا مسلم  لى عقل ناضج مثلك تماما  وساجيب اعتراضاتك السبعة بكل هدوء:


سأريك كيف أن هذا إدعاء أخطأت فيه..



> الذين قالوا بعدم صلب يسوع اختلفوا فى هذا (البديل) الذى صلب ولكن غالبيتهم قالوا انه واحد من تلاميذه تطوع بنفسه ليصلب.



1. هل تقول أنه لا يوجد من إختلف -أصلا- في وجود شبية أم وجه إشتباة؟
2. أين قال القرآن -أصلا- بوجود شبيه؟ لماذا تحملون القرآن ما لم يقل!!
3. أين قال القرآن أصلا بعدم صلب المسيح أو قتله؟!! لماذا لا تضع الدليل على هذا؟




> وسواء كان انسان بار تطوع او كان ذلك الشرير الذى سلمه


الموضوع  ليس بهذه السذاجة، الموضوع يكمن أصلا، في عدم وجود دليل قرآني على عدم صلب  أو موت المسيح، ثم عدم وجود دليل قرآني في وجود شبيه، ثم عدم وجود دليل  قرآني أن المصلوب هذا بار أم شرير، ثم عدم وجود دليل قرآني بإسم هذا الشخص،  ثم وجود أدلة قرآنية تفيد موت المسيح!!!

ما فعله القرآن هو أنه ألقى علينا نص، غامض، قصير، غير مفهوم، حتى عند رواده.



> ففى الحالتين لا ظلم هناك ولا مظلوم


أنت  تفترض -بقلة منطق- أن هناك إختيارين فقط، بينما الأنصف أن تفترض أيضاً  وجود ظلم من إلهك بحيث يظلم شخصاً برئياً، كما ظلم أشخاصاً آخرين وإحداث  إتباه لهم من "الشبة"!! فالظالم هنا هو ليس خارج دائرة الظلم هناك..



> بار متطوع او الشخص الذى سلمه.


تُذكرني بـ: شفيق ياراجل!، اللي لما يعطش يشرب!!
ما هو دا سؤاله أصلاً، هل هو بار أم مسلمه؟!! أفدت عدالة المحكمة!



> المشكلة ان تحديد هذا الشخص لا اهمية له عند من يقول ان الذى صلب كان يشبه يسوع


1.  هذا إدعاء باطل، بدليل الأخماس في الأسداس التي يضربها من تسمونهم علماء  الإسلام منذ قرابة 1400 عاماً!! فعلى الأقل أهميته في منع هذا الإلتباس،  ولكن ربما معك حق هنا، لأن كتابك -كما تعرف- أغلبه متشابه في هذه الأمور،  وكما تعلم أيضاً، بأن الذي لا خلاف عليه قليل جداً..
2. ولكن له أهمية عند غيرهم، مِنّا مثلاً، فعلى الأقل سنعرف إدعاء القرآن! 




> لانه لم يكن من الممكن تعرف شخصيته من خلال  وجهه


منطق  فاسد ضعيف، لأنه طالما أقر الشبيه (وهذا لم يحدث) فيمكنه أن يقول هذا  الشبيه، ونحن نعلم (أصلاً) بأنه كان مشبه بالمسيح، أي أنه سيكون لدينا  معلومتين، الأولى، أن هناك شبيه لا يمكن أن يعرفوه، والثانية: أن هذا  الشبيه هو: كذا...


هذا أولاً،

أما ثانياً: فكان يمكنه ألا يجعله يصلب من البداية أصلاً! أو يرفعه وكفى!! أو ليصلب، فما المشكلة؟!!



> بل ربما من خلال كلامه وموقفه من تعذيبه وصلبه أو من اخبار  يسوع نفسه بحدوث هذا الامر كله ك(نبوءة) ...هنا  لا استطيع ان اقول لك  (نعم) ولا (لا).



كالعادة هناك تلبيس في كلامك،  فكتابياً الأمر محسوم وهناك نبوات سواء من العهد القديم، أو لنقل -على  الأقل- من العهد الجديد وعلى لسان المسيح نفسه بأنه سيقتل ..إلخ بالإضافة  وجود الكتاب المقدس الذي يؤكد هذا بكل وضوح، فالقضية ليس في أن يسوع يقول  عن الشبيه، لأنه لا يوجد أصلا شبيه، فكيف تطلب منه أن يقول ما وهمتموه  أنتم؟!!

الأمر متعلق بالقرآن فقط، فهو -كما تعتقدون- هو النافي،  فكان عليه أن يورد أقوال لعيسى كأقواله التي أوردها على لسانه، يقول فيها  أن الشبيه هو : كذا... سواء كنبوة أم على الصليب..





> بسبب عدم وجود تسجيل كتابى لكل اقوال يسوع ولا تاريخه بالتفصيل الممل


بئس التفكير الدنس،

1. المشكلة ليست في التسجيل الكتابي لأن الكتاب أقر أنه صلب ومات وقبر وقام.. فكيف تطلب منه إيراد أقوال بالشبيه المزعوم في أوهامكم؟!

2. القرآن أيضاً لم يورد كل أقوال يسوع، ولا حتى قول واحد، وهو الذي يهمنا هو! فبدلا من أن يقول:

 فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالْخُنَّسِ (15) الْجَوَارِ الْكُنَّسِ (16) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا عَسْعَسَ (17) وَالصُّبْحِ إِذَا تَنَفَّسَ (18) التكوير

وبدلا من أن ينزل سورة كاملة (أه صدقوني) في سب أبا لهب:
تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ (1) مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَبَ (2) سَيَصْلَى نَارًا ذَاتَ لَهَبٍ (3) وَامْرَأَتُهُ حَمَّالَةَ الْحَطَبِ (4) فِي جِيدِهَا حَبْلٌ مِنْ مَسَدٍ (5) المسد

وبدلا من الحروف المقطعة غير المفهومة للآن...إلخ، كان يمكنه أن يورد نصاً واحداً بإسم هذا الشبيه، هذا إن كان هناك شبيه أصلاً..

فهذه بضاعتكم ردت إليكم.



> .اذن فلا مجال فى هذه النقطة للنفى ولا الاثبات


كاذب، النفي حاضر، في كل العهد الجديد.. فكيف تقول أنه لا مجال للنفي؟!!



> ولو انك تاملت الاناجيل الاربعة وقمت بحساب بسيط لمحتواها  ستكتشف انها أوردت اقل حتى من ربع اقوال يسوع التى قالها فى ثلاث سنوات  كاملة!


ولو تأملت نفس هذه البشائر الأربعة ستجدهم يقرون بكل صراحة ووضوع بقتل المسيح نفسه.. فهنا لا مجال للعب مثلما لديك..



> السؤال المهم جدا هو لماذا عقيدة (البديل) الذى يصلب بدلا من (الهدف الاصلى) لليهود والرومان....وسنجيبه بعد قليل


لأ، هذا ليس السؤال المهم، فلا معنى له إذ لم تثبت أن هناك بديل أصلاً، فما قيمة أن تتكلم كثيراً في لماذا عقيدة البديل، وأنت لم تثبت أصلا وجود بديل ولو حتى من النص القرآني..



> اسلاميات......ولا استطيع الكلام فيه الا ب...(اذن)!


لا تحتاج إسلاميات، تحتاج قرآنيات فقط. أرنا..



> الجواب هنا يقوم عندى على اساس عقيدة ( الاختبار والابتلاء والتجريب ) الذى هو (الوصف العام ) لهذا العالم الذى=الحياة الدنيا


منطق ركيك، لماذا؟

1. لوجود من خدعوا بهذا الأمر على مدار قرون طويلة، سواء كان بالإعتقاد انه صُلب، أو بالإعتقاد أنه لم يصلب، فالقرآن جاء بعد ست قرون ليقول: لا شيء. فلا يوجد ما تستطيع إستخراجه من هذه الجملة تقريباً.
2. وفقاً للمبدأ الفقهي، درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح، فإن هنا مفاسد ما تنسبه لإلهك، أكثر بكثير من المصالح! فكان يجب عليه ألا يفعل هذا..
3. لماذا لا يختبره في أي شيء أخر؟ ولماذا لم يختبر من قتلوا من الأنبياء بنفس هذا الإختبار؟!!
4. أين قال أصلا أنه فعل هذا الإختبار؟ أم أنك تتقول على إلهك؟! وتزيد للكلام كلاماً لا دليل عليه كعادتكم؟!



> اى ان: الله يجرب الناس و يمتحنهم لكى يتميزوا الى مؤمن صادق-منافق-شاك-غيرمؤمن....الخ


وما هى الإحتمالات التي كان يمكن أن يكون فيها هذا الخالق (المسيح)؟ هل غير مؤمن؟ هل منافق؟ هل شاك؟ 



> لأن ده طبيعة ومغزى هذه الدنيا حسب اعتقادى.


1. إعتقادك لا يلزمنا، يلزمنا دليلك مما تعتقد فيه (القرآن).
2. كان يمكن أيضاً -حسب وهمك- أن يختبره بهذا الإختبار، ثم يرفعه ولا يصلب أحد بدلا عنه (الذي لا دليل عليه أصلاً).




> اليهود لم يقولوا انهم قتلوا (يسوع)...فقط
> 
> لا....
> 
> ...



كونهم قالوا عليه أنهم قتلوه وانه ساحر وكذاب، فهذا فيه نظر، لماذا؟ لأن القتل فعل، لكن السحر والكذب هو رأي فقط!

تقول أن الله رد عليهم وقال لهم أنه "لم يقتل"، وهذا ما أطلبه منك، أين قال لهم الله هذا في القرآن؟ ضع لي الشاهد...

الشيء الأخرق الآخر أن هذا الرد المزعوم جاء في كتاب ليس لهم علاقة به، وجاء بعد أكثر من 6 قرون كاملة!!

شيء مضحك، يا لعقولكم..



> ولو كان ساحرا ما نجاه الله ورفعه


مبدأ غريب، منطقياً كلامك لا يسوى كتابته، لماذا؟
لأنه ربما ساحر وكذاب، ولكن في هذه الحادثة تحديداً هو مظلوم من أحد تلاميذه مثلا، أو أي أحد آخر، فأراد أن يخلصه هنا.. هذه واحدة..

الثانية أنه ربما ساحر وكذاب ولكن الله غفر له، كما غفر لنبيك وزره التي أنقضت ظهره!!




> اما صرع وهيجان المسلم من ذكر موت يسوع فلا علم لى به.....


من جملة ما لا تعلم، لن يفرق.




> الشق الاول من السؤال (*هل مر على دولة عظمى كالدولة الرومانية وكل تلاميذه واهله والمؤمنين بيه انهم فقدوا صوابهم واعتقدوا بان يسوع صلب ) *
> 
> *لم لا يمر على الرومان الوثنيين؟*


لأنهم كانوا حاضرين وهم رأوه وهم من قبضوا عليه وهم من جلدوه ...إلخ، بينما العرب لم يكونوا حاضرين لهذه الواقعة أصلاً..



> *اذا عرفنا ان الشبيه كان شبيه 100%    IDENTICAL FORM *



كيف نعرف هذا؟!!



> * والرومان لا علم لهم بمظهر يسوع وصفته مثل تلاميذه*



كلام فارغ، لماذا؟ لأنه كان قد تم الإمساك به من السلطات الرومانية، فهل كان بلا وجه لكي لا يعرفوه؟؟! أم أنك تظن أنهم تركوه ليتجول في المدينة على وعد أن يعود إليهم، فنسوا شكله؟!!

ما هذه التراهات التي تقولها؟



> *التاريخ يفهم منه ان صلب يسوع هو الاعتقاد الذى شاع وانتشر بعد حادثة الصلب*



لماذا لا ترينا كيف تفهم من "التاريخ" أن هذا ما شاع؟



> [ تماما مثل اعتقاد اخر قبله هو ان يسوع (ملك ارضى) وهو اعتقاد خاطئ  /QUOTE]
> تشبيه فاسد، إذ انك هنا تتكلم في "صفة يسوع" وليس "شكل يسوع" فكيف تقارن شيء مادي بشيء غير مادي؟؟
> 
> ربما عندما أراك لا اعرف إن كنت طبيبا أم مهندساً ...إلخ، لكن بالتأكيد سأعرف أن لك عينان، وان لك أنف، فهذا ما أراه بعيني..
> ...


----------



## abdel hi (4 مايو 2013)

> فنفرض جدلاً أننا لا نعرف دليلا واحداً على وجودهم، لكن نعرف بالأدلة وجود فكرهم في أشياء كثيرة جداً..


 
اوافقك ولكن لا يوجد دليل على حدوث (تلقى) او (تعلم) او (نقل مباشر) لهذه المذاهب  الى الاسلام والتاريخ هو مصدر الادلة 



> سأريك كيف أن هذا إدعاء أخطأت فيه..


 
اذن فالكلام التالى هو رد على ردى على الاعتراضات السبعة 



> 1. هل تقول أنه لا يوجد من إختلف -أصلا- في وجود شبية أم وجه إشتباة؟


 
لا.....لا اقول هذا 
بل اقصد ... 
لا يوجد -منا- من اختلف  فى عدم صلب وقتل يسوع 




> 2. أين قال القرآن -أصلا- بوجود شبيه؟ لماذا تحملون القرآن ما لم يقل!!


 
لست انا من يحمل القران-حسب كلامك- بل اهل التفسير 

والقران قال ان اليهود شبه لهم. 

* وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  *


*طيب......شبه لهم ماذا؟؟؟ *


*قل لى أنت لماذا هذا السؤال اصلا*
*شبه لهم ما شبه....لا يعنينا كثيرا كمسلمين ما دام عيسى نفسه لم يقتل ولم يقع فى مؤامرة اليهود حسب كلام القران كالاتى: *

*الدليل: *

*إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ  *

* كففت اى  ابعدت وصددت*
*فحسب القران.......الله انقذ عيسى من اليهود. *

*و من عرف ذلك فلن يجادل بعدها فى واقعة الصلب ولا المصلوب ولا الصليب ولا حتى رواية اليهود*

*بل سيكون كل اهتمامه هو السؤال التالى... *
*اين ذهب عيسى اذا انا كان نجا من الصلب والقتل؟؟؟ *



> 3. أين قال القرآن أصلا بعدم صلب المسيح أو قتله؟!! لماذا لا تضع الدليل على هذا؟


 
لماذا لابد ان يقول القران ان عيسى لم يصلب طالما انه قال قبلها انه نجا من اليهود؟ 
يعنى لماذا يلزم ان ينفى القران الصلب ان كان قد اثبت النجاة من الصلب؟ 



> الموضوع ليس بهذه السذاجة، الموضوع يكمن أصلا، في عدم وجود دليل قرآني على عدم صلب أو موت المسيح، ثم عدم وجود دليل قرآني في وجود شبيه، ثم عدم وجود دليل قرآني أن المصلوب هذا بار أم شرير، ثم عدم وجود دليل قرآني بإسم هذا الشخص، ثم وجود أدلة قرآنية تفيد موت المسيح!!!
> 
> ما فعله القرآن هو أنه ألقى علينا نص، غامض، قصير، غير مفهوم، حتى عند رواده.


لان اله القران لا يريد ان يلتفت احد او يهتم ب (واقعة الصلب) والقتل لانها مجرد شر دفعه الله عن نبيه .....فما الذى نستفيده من التحقيق  فى ظروف وملابسات (فشل) مؤامرة لقتل عيسى 

ولو كان القران من تاليف محمد لكان من الممكن ان يقولها صريحة واضحة 
ولكن السبب هو ان الله يريد ان يوجه تفكيرنا فى اتجاه معين بعيدا عن الاتجاه الذى كان سائدا 



> أنت تفترض -بقلة منطق- أن هناك إختيارين فقط، بينما الأنصف أن تفترض أيضاً وجود ظلم من إلهك بحيث يظلم شخصاً برئياً، كما ظلم أشخاصاً آخرين وإحداث إتباه لهم من "الشبة"!! فالظالم هنا هو ليس خارج دائرة الظلم هناك..


 
يا اخى انا لم افترض الا لكى اشرح الفكرة  

سبق ان قلت ان شخصية (المصلوب) -ان لم يكن عيسى- لا تعنى قارئ القران فى اى شئ لانه لا فائدة من ورائها والدليل على كلامى انى سالت البعض فى البالتوك ما اهمية معرفة شخصية المصلوب فلم يجدوا جوابا 
لماذا يجب ان نعرف شخصية المصلوب ؟هل سنؤسس عليها ايمانا؟!  



> 1. هذا إدعاء باطل، بدليل الأخماس في الأسداس التي يضربها من تسمونهم علماء الإسلام منذ قرابة 1400 عاماً!! فعلى الأقل أهميته في منع هذا الإلتباس،


 
أى التباس؟ 

التباس فى تحديد ما الذى شبه لهم؟  
لا يوجد التباس لان المفسرون اجمعوا على النجاة من الصلب وكلمات الرازى -بالاجماع-راى شاذ لا يلتفت اليه بل انه بلا حجة حتى
اما فى تحديد من الذى شيه بدلا من عيسى؟ فلا يوجد التباس لان الفاعل لكمة(شبه)-حسب كلام ائمة التفسير هو  عيسى 
اذن فعيسى هو الذى شبه حسب كلام المفسرين 




> أما ثانياً: فكان يمكنه ألا يجعله يصلب من البداية أصلاً! أو يرفعه وكفى!! أو ليصلب، فما المشكلة؟!!


 
حكمة الله هى ان يترك الشرير لشره ليستدرجه 



> الأمر متعلق بالقرآن فقط، فهو -كما تعتقدون- هو النافي، فكان عليه أن يورد أقوال لعيسى كأقواله التي أوردها على لسانه، يقول فيها أن الشبيه هو : كذا... سواء كنبوة أم على الصليب..


 

القران قال ان عيسى نجا من اليهود وبالتالى لم يقتل ولم يصلب.... 

لماذا -بعدها-يجب ان يحدد القران لنا  من هو الذى صلبه الرومان؟ لقد مات الجناة من الفى عام ولا سبيل لعقاب الذين صلبوا هذا الانسان او الانتقام له 
لماذا التفكير بواقعة الصلب اذا كان عيسى ليس طرفا فيها 



> كاذب، النفي حاضر، في كل العهد الجديد.. فكيف تقول أنه لا مجال للنفي؟!!


 
انا اكلمك بصفتك-مؤمن بالعهد الجديد- وليس انا 
وبما ان العهد الجديد به(بعض اقوال يسوع) فقط فكيف عرفت انه لم يتنبأ بمسألة الشبيه ؟ بالنسبة لى ....المسالة غير قابلة (للنفى) حتى وان كنت انا غير قادر على الاثبات!
فهمت؟  



> ولو تأملت نفس هذه البشائر الأربعة ستجدهم يقرون بكل صراحة ووضوع بقتل المسيح نفسه.. فهنا لا مجال للعب مثلما لديك..


 
كلمات المسيح نفسه فى الاناجيل كانت تقول(ابن الانسان) .........ويفعلوا بابن الانسان. 

وياتى ابن الانسان....الخ وكلمة (ابن الانسان) كلمة عامة تصح على كثيرين مثل كلمة (شبه لهم)....فكيف نستطيع ان نجزم من مجرد هذه الكلمة المبهمة؟



> منطق ركيك، لماذا؟
> 
> 1. لوجود من خدعوا بهذا الأمر على مدار قرون طويلة


 
هل تعلم انه لا دليل اصلا على انهم (خدعوا بهذا الامر)؟ 
 لان غياب الدليل ليس دليلا على حدوث الامر 

فلم يقل احد ان الله ترك المسيحيين واليهود لتمثيلية الشبيه يتخبطون بعدها فى الامر 
بل ان الامر ابتلاء واختبار منه فالله لم يجعل الامر ملتبسا على المؤمنين بل هداهم واخبرهم قبلها ولم يكن الامر ملتبسا الا على الذين كذبوا يسوع وحاولوا قتله 

يعنى الله يختبر الناس ولكن.....بعدل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2013)

abdel hi قال:


> لان اله القران *لا يريد ان يلتفت احد او يهتم ب (واقعة الصلب) *والقتل لانها مجرد شر دفعه الله عن نبيه .....*فما الذى نستفيده من التحقيق فى ظروف*
> ولكن السبب هو ان الله *يريد ان يوجه تفكيرنا فى اتجاه معين بعيدا عن الاتجاه الذى كان سائدا *


*أخ عبد الحى ...أنت نطقت بالحق فعلاً*​*فعلا أله القرآن لا يريد لأحد أن يلتفت أو يهتم بواقعة الصلب*​*أوتعرف لماذا **؟؟*​*لأنه بالصلب قد تم الفداء ...فمن ثَم لا معنى لوجود محمد ولا قرآنه ...*​*هذه واحدة ..أما الأخرى كيف تصلى بقرآن فى حين أنك تعود لتصفه قائلاً :*​


> سبق ان قلت ان شخصية (المصلوب) -ان لم يكن عيسى- *لا تعنى قارئ القران فى اى شئ لانه لا فائدة من ورائها*



*فهل هذا يعنى أنك تُصلى بكلمات لا يَهُمك أن تعرف ماذا تقول ؟؟؟*​*أو لافائدة من ورائها ( على حد قولك أنت ) ؟*​*أما الأخيرة .. أنت بتهدم عقيدة الفداء من جذورها فيجب أن تأتينا بالأدلة *​*لكن تقول ياجماعة هذا المصلوب لم يكن هو المصلوب ...بل شخص آخر*​*حسناً **...فمن هو ؟؟*​*فترد قائلاً : نحن لا يعنينا من هو ...!!!*​*بالذمة دة كلام ؟؟؟**!!!*​ 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 مايو 2013)

أخ عبد الحق أعطينى شهادة تاريخيية موثقة تنفى صلب المسيح بعد فترة بحوالى 600 عام  تناقض مع المتفقين فى الصلب منهم التلاميذ والكنيسة والاباء والمختلفين من  يهود ويونانيين من شهادة المؤرخيين مع كلاهما بيتفقوا على صحة من صلب فوق  الصليب ...هذه الشهادة تنفى جميع الاحداث :t17:




> *فحسب القران.......الله انقذ عيسى من اليهود. *



فحسب القرآن يهدم الاناجيل المتواترة 
فحسب القرآن يهدم تواترالمسيحييون على اكثر600 عام 
فحسب القرآن يهدم شهادة المؤرخيين المعاصريين للحدث 
فحسب القرآن يهدم سر العشاء الربانى 
الخ................
وكل هذا يقدم شطرين لا يوجد لهم مرجع تاريخى على كلامه بالعكس اعطت للموضوع اختلافات كثيرة جداً بين المفسيريين 
الا تخجل يا رجل.؟
​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 مايو 2013)

*أجمل ما فى الموضوع الاخ بيردد شىء واحد القرآن نفى القرآن قال القرآن بيلمح او بيغمز او بيلمز 
فما هى المعايير العلمية التى يمكننا ان نصدق ان القرآن شهادة ليست كاذبة .؟

*


> *وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ*


*وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا 
*
*وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا 


من الذى قال ان نحن قتلنا المسيح بن مريم .؟

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 مايو 2013)

> فما هى المعايير العلمية التى يمكننا ان نصدق ان القرآن شهادة ليست كاذبة .؟


بالله انت جاوب على ذا السؤال
دام ذا رايك انت وغيرك ليش مكلفين على انفسكم
ذكر اسم الشبيه او ماذكره.. الامرعندك وااااااحد كلام مكذوب في كل الاحوال..


----------



## بايبل333 (4 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بالله انت جاوب على ذا السؤال
> دام ذا رايك انت وغيرك ليش مكلفين على انفسكم
> ذكر اسم الشبيه او ماذكره.. الامرعندك وااااااحد كلام مكذوب في كل الاحوال..


انا اجاوب على ما اومن بة انا وليس غيرى فهذا ليس كتابى بل كتابكم وعليكم الرد 
وضحيح الامر مكذوب ليس عندئنا فقط بل عند كل باحث حقيقى يعلم يقيناً 

سؤالى :.
ما هى المعايير العلمية يا اخت هيفا التى أثق ان القرآن صدق فى كلامه ان الشبية ليس عيسى وانه لم يصلب .؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 مايو 2013)

من مداخلة الاخ عبد الحى رقم  6#





> لا ظلم هناك ولا مظلوم لان البار وافق ان يفديه بنفسه


*طيب يا عزيزى ما هذا   هو عين ما نقوله من  جهة فداء المسيح الفادى  لنا نحن اتباعه  ....
 فبأى  ألاء جادلتم فى  عدالة  ذلك وجدواه ؟؟*
*انتم  بتمنتلاف  رأى ليه ؟؟!!.   * 


> لا داعى لنتجادل عن الفكر الغنوصى والفرق الغنوصية والابيونية......لان هذه الفرق والمذاهب تنتمى للقرون الثلاث الاولى ولا نعرف -دليل واحد- على وجود هذه الفرق وسط العرب فى جزيرة العرب


*عندك انت دليل  انهم  منعوا  او  تم توقيع حظر عليهم وعلى افكارهم  من التواجد فى شتى العقائد  فى تلك البقعة  البدوية  الشعبوية  العفوية  القائمة على النظم القبلية البدائية التى تعمها  العلوم السمعية الصوتية البعيدة عن مركزية التعليم الكنسي - وعن مركزية النظام الدولى المتمدن فى ذلك الحين؟؟
-تطالبنى بدليل على تواجدهم فى شبه الجزيرة والحجاز  \فهل وجود متن افكارهم وعقائدهم بتعبيراتهم  وعلى حد الفاظهم  ليس  ببرهان كافِ شافِ*؟

/SIZE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مايو 2013)

> اوافقك ولكن لا يوجد دليل على حدوث (تلقى) او (تعلم) او (نقل مباشر) لهذه المذاهب  الى الاسلام والتاريخ هو مصدر الادلة


جدلا أيضاً، لا يهم وجود دليل خارجي، فالدليل الداخلي موجود وهو العقائد المتطابقة أحياناً، بالإضافة للشواهد الكثيرة لوجود الهرطقات في شبة الجزيرة مع النصارى واليهود..



> اذن فالكلام التالى هو رد على ردى على الاعتراضات السبعة


ما شاء الله على النباهة 



> لا.....لا اقول هذا


إذن فكلامك كان -على الأقل- غير دقيق لأنك حصرت إختلافهم في من يكون البديل، ولم تذكر أن هناك من لم يقل بالبديل أصلا...



> لا يوجد -منا- من اختلف  فى عدم صلب وقتل يسوع



حسب كلمة "منا"!! ، هذه الجملة هى تهرب واضح إذ لا علاقة لها بالجملة التي علقت عليها أصلا..



> لست انا من يحمل القران-حسب كلامك- بل اهل التفسير


ولهذا قلت "تحملون" وليس "تحمل" 

وهذا إعتراف جيد منك..


> * وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى  ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ  شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  *


نعم قال أنه شبة لهم، لكن أنا لا اسأل عن "شبه لهم" أنا أسألك عن "الشبيه"، فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكن تفسير "شبه لهم" بـ: أن المسيح مات فعلا، ولكن لانه نبي، فالقرآن يقول في موضوع آخر "لا تحسبن الذين ماتوا في سبيل الله أمواتا، بل أحياءا عند ربهم يرزقون"، فها هم "أحياءً" رغم أنهم "أموات"، فيمكن هنا أن يكون هذا مقصد القرآن، لهذا سألتك عن "الشبية" وليس "شبه لهم"..



> *شبه لهم ما شبه....لا يعنينا كثيرا كمسلمين*



كلما كلمت أي مسلم يقول "لا يعنينا" والحقيقة أنكم لا تعرفون شيئاً عن معاني كتابكم، وهذا من فرط ضعفكم..


*
*


> * ما دام عيسى نفسه لم يقتل ولم يقع فى مؤامرة اليهود حسب كلام القران كالاتى: *



*أين قال القرآن أنه لم يقتل؟


*


> *إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ  الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ  مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ  طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ  تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ  *


كالعادة كلام عائم لا بينة فيه، كيف كففهم عنه؟! نصياً، القرآن يكمل ويقول "*إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ*"، فأين قال القرآن هنا أنه لم يقتل أو أنه نجى من اليهود عندما أرادوا قتله؟ لا يوجد، ما لكم إلا إتباع الظن!




> *فحسب القران.......الله انقذ عيسى من اليهود. *


أنقذه من أية بالضبط؟!! هذا ما نتكلم فيه!



> *و من عرف ذلك فلن يجادل بعدها فى واقعة الصلب ولا المصلوب ولا الصليب ولا حتى رواية اليهود*



ثقافة تكميم الأفواه، تضع نص لا فائدة منه في الحوار، ثم تطلب غلق السؤال! في حين أنك لم تقدم ولا حتى شبهة دليل على ما طلبت!



> *اين ذهب عيسى اذا انا كان نجا من الصلب والقتل؟؟؟ *


هو فين القرآن قال أنه نجا من الصلب والقتل؟




> لماذا لابد ان يقول القران ان عيسى لم يصلب طالما انه قال قبلها انه نجا من اليهود؟


لم يقل أنه نجى من اليهود، ولم يقل أنه نجى من صلب اليهود،  ولم يقل أنه لم يقتل، ولم يقل أنه لم يصلب،
الجواب: لان النص الذي وضعته لا علاقة بينه وبين الصلب أصلا.



> يعنى لماذا يلزم ان ينفى القران الصلب ان كان قد اثبت النجاة من الصلب؟


لم يدعي (فضلا عن الثبوت) النجاة من الصلب، فأين نفى الصلب؟




> لان اله القران لا يريد ان يلتفت احد او يهتم ب (واقعة الصلب) والقتل لانها مجرد شر دفعه الله عن نبيه


المشكلة أن هذا كلامك أنت، فإله القرآن لم يقل أصلا أنه دفع الصلب عن نبيه أو الموت، ولكن هذا كلامك أنت فقط، وأطالبك بالدليل النصي يا أحباب النصوص

ولو كان لا يريد لفت الإنتباه، لكان لم يتكلم في هذا الموضوع، أو تكلم بدقة أكبر (ولو قليلاً) وقال لنا "وما قُتل وما صُلب ولكن شبه لهم بيهوذا (مثلا) إذ أراد قتله"، أو اي شيء واضح، فأنت تقول أنه لا يريد لفت إنتباه أحد، في حين أنه بهذا النص الغامض لفت إنتباه الجميع لأن النص لا يوجد في معلومة! بل كلام مبهم لا يمكن إستخراج منه معلومة رصينة..



> ولو كان القران من تاليف محمد لكان من الممكن ان يقولها صريحة واضحة


سيبك من الموضوع دا، لما تجيب نصوص الأول في موضوعنا نبقى نشوف من تأليف مين.



> ولكن السبب هو ان الله يريد ان يوجه تفكيرنا فى اتجاه معين بعيدا عن الاتجاه الذى كان سائدا


نعم، الله يريد أن يلفت إنتباهنا، لعدم فهم كلامه والإختلاف في فهمه على مدار 1400 عام وأكثر..

ما أحلى هذه الإرادة! 




> سبق ان قلت ان شخصية (المصلوب) -ان لم يكن عيسى- لا تعنى قارئ القران فى اى  شئ لانه لا فائدة من ورائها والدليل على كلامى انى سالت البعض فى البالتوك  ما اهمية معرفة شخصية المصلوب فلم يجدوا جوابا


طبعا كلامك يضرب به المثل في ركاكة الأحاجي، فالأفضل أن يحسم الجدل الذي كان يعرف أنه سيتخلف من وراء هذا النص، بأن يورد نص اكثر وضوحاً وحسماً أو لا يورده أصلا!!
والجواب على سؤالك الساذج: لو كان أعلمنا أن (مثلاً) يهوذا ه والذي صلب، فهنا سنكون عرفنا أن المسيح لم يصلب، وسنكون عرفنا من هو الشبيه، أو لو كان قال لنا أن المسيح هو من مات، فكنا سنعرف أن المسيح هو من مات،


ما هذه السذاجة؟



> لماذا يجب ان نعرف شخصية المصلوب ؟هل سنؤسس عليها ايمانا؟!



لو تريد إجابة جدلية لأسئلتك التي يهرب المنطق منها، سأقول لك: لنفس السبب الذي جعله يعرفنا بالحروف المقطعة التي لم تعرفوا (ولن) معناها، والنصوص التي لا تعرفون معنى لها..

لكن لو ترد جواب، لأننا لو عرفنا شخصية المصلوب، لما إحتار المفسرون ولا تحاورنا الآن ولا تحاور من قبلنا ولا من بعدنا، لأننا سنكون عرفنا: من الذي صُلب..



> أى التباس؟



إلتباس في هل قتل المسيح أم لا؟
إلتباس في ما معنى "شبه لهم".
إلتباس في "من هو الشبيه؟"
إلتباس في معرفة هل كان بارا أم خاطيءً.

إلخ




> التباس فى تحديد ما الذى شبه لهم؟


أو "من" الذي به لهم!، فهذا أيضا لا نعرفه، هل هو إنسان أم إشتباه..



> لا يوجد التباس لان المفسرون اجمعوا على النجاة من الصلب وكلمات الرازى -بالاجماع-راى شاذ لا يلتفت اليه بل انه بلا حجة حتى



طبعا، طعنك في الرازي، كلام فارغ، والسبب الذي تطعن لأجله هو نفسه مطعون فيه:

1. هذا الذي تسميه أنهم أجمعوا عليه، لا يوجد عليه دليل في القرآن، بدليل أنك لا يمكنك وضع نص، مجرد نص واحد فقط! لا تستطيع!!
2. تقول أن كلام الرازي، بلا حجة، أفهذا بإعتبار أن كلام المفسرين بحجة من القرآن مثلاً؟؟ أعطينا حججمهم!!



> اما فى تحديد من الذى شيه بدلا من عيسى؟



مش لما نعرف أصلا، هل في شبيه بدلا من عيسى ولا لأ؟!!



> فلا يوجد التباس لان الفاعل لكمة(شبه)-حسب كلام ائمة التفسير هو  عيسى



أدلتهم؟!! يعني عيسى هو الذي شبه لهم، طيب شبه لهم، بإيه؟ أو بمين؟!!

انت فاكر انك ممكن تهرب بالأساليب دي؟



> اذن فعيسى هو الذى شبه حسب كلام المفسرين


بإيه أو بمين؟




> حكمة الله هى ان يترك الشرير لشره ليستدرجه


انا لا علاقة لي بالشرير، انا اتكلم عن المسيح، كان يمكنه أن ينجيه بدلا من هذا الفيلم!!



> القران قال ان عيسى نجا من اليهود وبالتالى لم يقتل ولم يصلب....


كذاب، لم يقل أنه نجى من صلب اليهود، ولا من اليهود، ولا علاقة أصلا بالصلب ولا بالموت،،،، هذا لا يمكنك إنكاره بدليل، ولكن لأريك كيف يكون الحوار، سأوافقك، جدلا، نعم نجى من اليهود، وهذا نعرفه، لأن الذي صلبه فعلياً هم الجنود الرومان بإيديهم على الصليب، أتكلم بحسب الفاعل وليس المحرض..

إذن فحتى لو نفى بالنسبة لليهود، فلا قيمة لهذا النفي، لان الصالب هم الرومان، وليس اليهود 

تذكير: أتكلم عن الصلب بحسب المنفذ باليد..




> لماذا -بعدها-يجب ان يحدد القران لنا  من هو الذى صلبه الرومان؟



قبل هذا يجب أن ينفي أن الرومان أصلا لم يصلبوه إذ أن اليهود لم يصلبوه بأيديهم فعلا، لكنهم أسلموه حسداً، فالصلب كان موكل للرومان وليس لليهود 


الجواب: لأنه لو قال من الذي صلبه الرومان سنعرف المصلوب وينتهي كل الأمر..



> لقد مات الجناة من الفى عام ولا سبيل لعقاب الذين صلبوا هذا الانسان او الانتقام له


تقصد تقول أن القضية تسقط بالتقادم؟!! :spor24:



> لماذا التفكير بواقعة الصلب اذا كان عيسى ليس طرفا فيها


لأنك تقول أنه ليس طرفا فيها بلا دليل أو حتى شبهة دليل 


فكلامك يساوى بالعدم، كأنه لم يكن..




> وبما ان العهد الجديد به(بعض اقوال يسوع) فقط فكيف عرفت انه لم يتنبأ بمسألة الشبيه ؟



لا يوجد معرفة لنفي  أنت ضعيف منطقياً جداً، هو تكلم في أنه هو الذي سيصلب، هذا إيجابيا لصالحي، لكن لماذا لا تورد لنا أقوالا من قرآنك يقول فيها أنه سيموت بدلا عنه شبيه أسمه كذا؟




> المسالة غير قابلة (للنفى) حتى وان كنت انا غير قادر على الاثبات!


النفي حضر، فعل ماضِ، حقيقة 




> كلمات المسيح نفسه فى الاناجيل كانت تقول(ابن الانسان) .........ويفعلوا بابن الانسان.


من تكلم عن إبن الإنسان؟!!!

ولمذا لا ترينا، من هو الآخر في العهد الجديد الذي كان هذا لقبه؟




> هل تعلم انه لا دليل اصلا على انهم (خدعوا بهذا الامر)؟


خطأ، يوجد من خدعوا..



> لان غياب الدليل ليس دليلا على حدوث الامر


أترد على نفسك؟!!! طالما غياب الدليل ليس دليلا على عدم الحدوث، إذت فلو لم يكن هناك دليل ان هناك خدعوا بهذا الأمر، فهذا ليس دليلا أنه ليس هناك من خدعوا، وبالتالي فهناك من خدعوا..



> فلم يقل احد ان الله ترك المسيحيين واليهود لتمثيلية الشبيه يتخبطون بعدها فى الامر


لا يلزم القول (رغم ان هناك من قالوا) طالما تركهم مشتبه عليهم، فهذا في حد ذاته تضليل..




> بل ان الامر ابتلاء واختبار منه فالله لم يجعل الامر ملتبسا على المؤمنين  بل هداهم واخبرهم قبلها ولم يكن الامر ملتبسا الا على الذين كذبوا يسوع  وحاولوا قتله


إبتلاء من الله أن يخدع الناس بإشتباه؟!!
إختبار من الله لكل البشر الذي إعتقدوا أن المسيح مات؟!!
من هم المؤمنين الذين هداهم؟ ومتى؟

أخبرهم قبلها؟!! من هم وماذا تقصد بقبلها؟




تحذير، مرة أخرى تترك كلامي بلا رد ف حوار، سيكون غير مسموح لك بالحوار، ما دمت أضعف منه، فليس لدينا الوقت لإضاعته مع متهرب...


----------



## abdel hi (5 مايو 2013)

> جدلا أيضاً، لا يهم وجود دليل خارجي، فالدليل الداخلي موجود وهو العقائد المتطابقة أحياناً، بالإضافة للشواهد الكثيرة لوجود الهرطقات في شبة الجزيرة مع النصارى واليهود..


ليست متطابقة ابدا- وأنا اعرف ما اقول جيدا -فلا شئ على وجه الارض يماثل عقيدة الاسلام...الاساسية
ال(تشابه) بين بعض مقولات الاسلام ومقولات (عقائد ومذاهب) سابقة عليه ...هو شئ لا يرقى الى مرتبة (الدليل) الذى يعتد به .....اما التطابق فلا يوجد لانى اعرف عقيدتى جيدا ولله الحمد
 بل العكس ان ما قاله الدكتور يوحنا عن (المسيحيين اليهود) الذى قالوا بعدم الصلب هو حجة مزدوجة فهى حجة لنا ايضا... انا هناك (مسيحيين من اتباع يسوع) يقولون بانه لم يصلب 
فلماذا لا يكون وجود(الابيونيين) حجة لكم ولا يكون حجة لنا ...اليسوا الابيونيين  مسيحيين بادعائهم ؟...بل ان هذا اكبر دليل على ان الله (لم يخدع-حسب كلامك) الناس 600 عام. 



> إذن فكلامك كان -على الأقل- غير دقيق لأنك حصرت إختلافهم في من يكون البديل، ولم تذكر أن هناك من لم يقل بالبديل أصلا...


هل تقصد ان عالما من المسلمين قال ان الرومان واليهود صلبوا يسوع وقتلوه؟ 

لا يوجد عالم مشهود له بالتزام  اهل السنة زعم هذا ولو وجد فقد كفر لانه يكذب القران صراحة (يعنى انا لا اصدقك يا منزل القران!!!)
اما الرازى فكان- من اهل الكلام- اى لا يعتد به.........واسالنى عن اهل الكلام أخبرك !!!





> حسب كلمة "منا"!! ، هذه الجملة هى تهرب واضح إذ لا علاقة لها بالجملة التي علقت عليها أصلا..


 

لا يوجد -خطر- لكى اتهرب منه فكلمة (منا) يقصد بها (علماء أهل السنة والجماعة) 
وهى لا تشمل كل من هب ودب من عوام المسلمين او المتكلمين مثل (الرازى) ... 



> ولهذا قلت "تحملون" وليس "تحمل"
> 
> وهذا إعتراف جيد منك..



 لا اعتراف منى بل كنت انبهك فقط انى ملزم بكلام العلماء ولا افتى لك من تلقاء نفسى ...وحقيقة الامر انه لا احد من المسلمين يحمل القران ما لا يحتمله. 




> نعم قال أنه شبة لهم، لكن أنا لا اسأل عن "شبه لهم" أنا أسألك عن "الشبيه"، فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكن تفسير "شبه لهم" بـ: أن المسيح مات فعلا، ولكن لانه نبي، فالقرآن يقول في موضوع آخر "لا تحسبن الذين ماتوا في سبيل الله أمواتا، بل أحياءا عند ربهم يرزقون"، فها هم "أحياءً" رغم أنهم "أموات"، فيمكن هنا أن يكون هذا مقصد القرآن، لهذا سألتك عن "الشبية" وليس "شبه لهم"..


اعتراض معقول. 
والرد هو انكم تقتبسون اية واحدة وتفصلوها من سياقها ثم تجعلوا (قصة حياة عيسى القرانى  كلها) هى (تلك الاية القرانية التى تتكلم عن واقعة الصلب)!! 
 اقول لك هنا اسف كن موضوعيا
اذا ارتد معرفة عقيدة القران فى عيسى فعليك ان تقرا القران كله وكل ما ذكره القران عن عيسى ثم ... ستفهم عقيدة القران واضحة جلية 
اما التركيز على اية واحدة مبتورة من سياقها تماما فليس من منجهنا  
 عليك بفهم ثلاث كلمات فى الايات التالية (ما صلبوه- وما قتلوه يقينا-بل رفعه)  
اقرا هذه الكلمات الثلاث فى هذه الايات.
الايات تقول: 


 *وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا   *
*  لا حظ كلمة(رفعه)  فالضمير فيها يعود على عيسى كله (روحا وجسدا)  *

*اذا فعيسى بجسده تم رفعه الى السماء بدلا من (لا حظ  بل) صلبه وقتله *


* وقبل حادثة الصلب اصلا ......اخبره الله بانه .....رافعه اليه بعد ان يلقى عليه النوم (بدليل (متوفيك) التى تعنى الموت او النوم   *



> كلما كلمت أي مسلم يقول "لا يعنينا" والحقيقة أنكم لا تعرفون شيئاً عن معاني كتابكم، وهذا من فرط ضعفكم


من قال اننا لا نعرف معانى كتابنا! 
لعلك تقصد تفسير قوله (شبه لهم) 

قلت لك ان معناها ان عيسى شبه لليهود ولم يكن كما زعموا وهناك البعض قال ان الامر كله شبه لليهود

اقول لك لا فارق فى المحصلة  ففى جميع التفاسير سنستفيد (نفس المعلومة الاساسية المهمة) التى يريدنا القران ان نلعمها جيدا وهى: 

ان اليهود والرومان ...لا علم لهم بالامر (كلهم واهمين) .....ولا تاخذوا منهم كلاما ولا تصدقوهم او تلتفتوا لاقوالهم. 
 هم حاولوا قتل نبى الله فالتبس الامر اليهم(اشتبه) بتدبير من الله 

طيب لماذا؟؟
لان الله كتب النجاة لعيسى حسبما يشاء  



> *أين قال القرآن أنه لم يقتل؟*


البهود قالوا: 

 انهم  قتلوا يسوع (الساحر الكاذب عندهم).  

سؤال : 
هل اليهود كانوا يقصدون انهم قتلوه......بايديهم 
أم بايدى الرومان....أم يقصدون معنى غامضا اخر؟فكر معى؟ 

ماذا كانوا يقصدون عندما افتخروا بوقاحة قائلين:   قتلنا عيسى رسول الله.  

لا شك انهم يقصدون حادثة (الصلب والقتل) الشهيرة التى نعرفها جميعا(القتل بايدى الرومان وتحريض اليهود 
واعظم دليل على ذلك  هو كلمة (ما قتلوه يقينا) فى الاية: 

*وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا  *

*(ما قتلوه يقينا)  تتكلم عن (المنفذ الفعلى)... *

*لماذا؟ لانها تفيد ان هناك قتل غير يقينى حدث فعلا........ *

*قتل حدث فعلا ولكن الفاعل ليس على يقين من فعلته التى **افتخر بها(قتلنا المسيح) (يعنى ما قتلوه فعلا.......   *

*من هو الفاعل هنا ؟ *
*البهود *
*بل ان الذبن اختلفوا مع اليهود لا علم لهم به يقينا!* 

*ثم يقول الله: *

*بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا  *

*رفع ماذا ؟ *
*رفع عيسى وليس (روح) عيسى *
*اذا المقصود هنا النجاة من صلب اليهود   *



> كالعادة كلام عائم لا بينة فيه، كيف كففهم عنه؟! نصياً، القرآن يكمل ويقول "*إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ*"، فأين قال القرآن هنا أنه لم يقتل أو أنه نجى من اليهود عندما أرادوا قتله؟ لا يوجد، ما لكم إلا إتباع الظن!


 قال ذلك فى سورة النساء-157

واليهود اذا ظهر منهم ساحر يقتلونه فورا
وعندما (قالوا) هذا ساحر  يفعل العجائب ...ائتمروا على قتله  
فاذا بالله يمن على عيسى ويذكره بنعمته انه ....كف عنه ايدى بنى اسرائيل عندما اتهموه بالسحر... 
والكف لا يكون الا عن الاذى وما الاذى الذى يسببه اتهام شخص يهودى بانه ساحر وفى وسط اورشلبم؟؟!!.....اترك لك الاجابة 


لا حظ ان (كففت)  اجمع عليها كل علماءنا انها نجاة من القتل والصلب
فهل بعد ذلك تصر على وصف علمائنا ( بالتخبط والضعف) فى معرفة الحقيقة من القران؟؟ 
اجبنى صراحة 




> أنقذه من أية بالضبط؟!! هذا ما نتكلم فيه!


قلنا  ان هناك  اجماع من المسلمين على انه كف(انقذه) بنى اسرائل عن عيسى عندما ارادوا صلبه وقتله 

***** تفاسير إسلامية ****
 لا تجادلنى فى اجماع العلماء  المفسرين لان هذا اجماع عندنا  
فلو وجدت مسلما ينكر ان عيسى نجا من رغبة اليهود فى قتله. 
فهو يستتاب عندنا والا نكفره.  



> ثقافة تكميم الأفواه، تضع نص لا فائدة منه في الحوار، ثم تطلب غلق السؤال! في حين أنك لم تقدم ولا حتى شبهة دليل على ما طلبت!


لان المشكلة  هى انك تبدأ الأمر كله ب (واقعة الصلب) 

وتناسيت ان القران قال لكم قبلها : 

((اتركوا ما انتم عليه واعلموا ان عيسى رسول بشرا ارسله الله لليهود فكذبوه وحاولوا قتله  فاكرم الله نبيه ورفعه اليه ليلتبس الامر على هؤلاء القتلة المكذبين)) .  

فهل بعد هذا البلاغ الواضح .......نأتى لنتجادل فى (كلام) هؤلاء القتلة  و(مصير) خطتهم ومحاولاتهم.    
هل نترك اصل القضية (عيسى وحقيقة امره هو) ونهتم ب(ادعاءات) اعداء الله وعيسى 

أنت تسالنى مرارا عن ( ادعاءات) قوم غير مؤمنين بصلب وقتل رسول من الله فان كان الله قال لك انهم لا علم لهم به ولا يقين عندهم؟  فلماذا تناقش كلامهم وتترك كلام الله؟ 

المنطق واحد فلما لا تفهمونا؟  



> هو فين القرآن قال أنه نجا من الصلب والقتل؟


اعتقد انى اجبت على ذلك بالتفصيل والتفاسير أجمعت على ذلك....والحقيقة امامك الان 



> لم يقل أنه نجى من اليهود، ولم يقل أنه نجى من صلب اليهود، ولم يقل أنه لم يقتل، ولم يقل أنه لم يصلب،
> الجواب: لان النص الذي وضعته لا علاقة بينه وبين الصلب أصلا.


 
أى نص اما (خبرى) او (انشاء)
هناك قاعدة تقول أن النص نفسره بالمعنى الظاهر  طالما لا يوجد له مانع (فنلجا هنا للتأويل الى معنى مستتر). 
فان كان النص (الخبرى بالذات) له معنى معقول فى ظاهره ...فلا يجوز اصلا - نعم لا يجوز ابدا- ان ننصرف الى معنى باطنى بدون دافع يدفعنا الى ذلك.
ان كنت لا تطبق هذه القاعدة فلا داعى للقران اصلا فى الموضوع.

 اشعر بانك تريد نقاشى نقاشا حرا من كل القواعد والمبادئ التفسيرية. 



> لم يدعي (فضلا عن الثبوت) النجاة من الصلب، فأين نفى الصلب؟


قلنا ان الله تعالى قال: 

*وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ  *

*واجمع العلماء ان الاية معناها ان الله نجى عيسى من القتل  *

*أى قتل؟  *
*القتل الذى كان برغبة اليهود...على ايدى الرومان  *

*لقد اجمعنا نحن  على تفسير الاية *
*وانا كمسلم ملزم بالاجماع وكل اجماع *
*و حتى الان لا اعرف حجتك علينا فى هذه النقطة  *
*فهل سأظل أوضح لك الواضح؟*  الواضح لا يتم شرحه بل يقر اقرارا وشهادة    



> المشكلة أن هذا كلامك أنت، فإله القرآن لم يقل أصلا أنه دفع الصلب عن نبيه أو الموت، ولكن هذا كلامك أنت فقط، وأطالبك بالدليل النصي يا أحباب النصوص


تقصد هذا (فهمى) انا .

(الدليل النصى) هو  (النص) الذى يمكن فهمه 
 وقد فهمنا من القرأن ان عيسى نجا من تدبير اليهود وسبق الشرح منى 



> ولو كان لا يريد لفت الإنتباه، لكان لم يتكلم في هذا الموضوع، أو تكلم بدقة أكبر (ولو قليلاً) وقال لنا "وما قُتل وما صُلب ولكن شبه لهم بيهوذا (مثلا) إذ أراد قتله"، أو اي شيء واضح، فأنت تقول أنه لا يريد لفت إنتباه أحد، في حين أنه بهذا النص الغامض لفت إنتباه الجميع لأن النص لا يوجد في معلومة! بل كلام مبهم لا يمكن إستخراج منه معلومة رصينة..


 بل العكس  القران لفت انتباه الناس بنفس الكلمة (شبه لهم ) 
فسواء كان المصلوب (صورة شبيهة لعيسى)  
أو كان الصالبون واهمون فى ما رأوا 0(شبه لهم الامر).... 
ففى الحالتبن المصلوب كان له وجه عيسى وصورته  فلا فارق ينتج اصلا من شخصيته وفى كل الحالات عيسى نجا من القتل واليهود كاذبون ويبطل كل ما بنى على صلب عيسى 

فى كل الحالات نفهم ان  (الصلب والقتل) هو محاولة شريرة لقتل نبى وليست اى شئ اخر ( الفداء والكفارة والقيامة)
 فما الفارق عند من (يصدق كلام الله عن كفر اليهود ) ان يكون المصلوب بار او شرير  (يهوذا او غيره)؟ لا يوجد فارق اصلا.  
يعنى بالمنطق ما الفارق لمن يعرف من القران ان عيسى صادق وان كلام اليهود عنه اكاذيب؟ 

 فالقران لفت الانتباه عن (الجرى وراء ادعاء اليهود) لان المصلوب كان لمن راه كعيسى فلا فارق ينتج من تحديد المصلوب لان النتيجة واحدة (خطا كلام اليهود والمسيحيين) وكل كلام مبنى على ما رأوه باعينهم هو خاطئ.





> سيبك من الموضوع دا، لما تجيب نصوص الأول في موضوعنا نبقى نشوف من تأليف مين.


بل ان هذا دليلا واضحا ان القران ليس (اقتباسا) من عقيدة الابيونيين وغيرهم من الهراطقة والا كان نقل عنهم قائلا.... ان يهوذا صلب بدلا منه او ان فلانا هو الذى صلبوه او ...الخ  



> نعم، الله يريد أن يلفت إنتباهنا، لعدم فهم كلامه والإختلاف في فهمه على مدار 1400 عام وأكثر..
> 
> ما أحلى هذه الإرادة!


لا بل يريد لفت انتباهنا عن (اقوال اليهود عن يسوع) والالتفات للحقيقة التى  من عنده(رفعه الى السماء)  
هل نسيت ان الاية اصلا  تتكلم عن (ادعاء يهودى)؟ يعنى يكفى التكذيب فقط بدون حيثيات او نقاش معهم. 



> لو تريد إجابة جدلية لأسئلتك التي يهرب المنطق منها، سأقول لك: لنفس السبب الذي جعله يعرفنا بالحروف المقطعة التي لم تعرفوا (ولن) معناها، والنصوص التي لا تعرفون معنى لها..
> 
> لكن لو ترد جواب، لأننا لو عرفنا شخصية المصلوب، لما إحتار المفسرون ولا تحاورنا الآن ولا تحاور من قبلنا ولا من بعدنا، لأننا سنكون عرفنا: من الذي صُلب..


ليس هذا ما أقصد  
اقصد ما فائدته لك انت؟ .... أن تعرف شخصية  المصلوب ان كان القران قال ان عقيدتك من الاساس والبداية خاطئة والحقيقة هى ما يقولها القران فقط 

القرأن يقول لنا ان  عيسى لم يصلب بل هى محاولة فاشلة  لقتله ونجا منها ....فماذا يهم بعد ذلك فى (التحقيق فى كيفية فشل المحاولة)  يكفى القول انها فشلت بتشبيه الله عيسى او الامر على القتلة ...هى اصلا شأن من شئون اليهود المكذبين. وعيسى انقطعت علاقتة بهذا الامر كلية وهو فى السماء .  




> إلتباس في هل قتل المسيح أم لا؟
> إلتباس في ما معنى "شبه لهم".
> إلتباس في "من هو الشبيه؟"
> إلتباس في معرفة هل كان بارا أم خاطيءً.
> ...


اجبت على هل قتل المسيح ام لا  




> أو "من" الذي به لهم!، فهذا أيضا لا نعرفه، هل هو إنسان أم إشتباه..


 
 من الذى به لهم؟ 
الذبن قالوا ...... 
اقرا التفاسير كلها 




> طبعا، طعنك في الرازي، كلام فارغ، والسبب الذي تطعن لأجله هو نفسه مطعون فيه:


 

ليس (كلام فارغ) لانه مبنى على (اساس) وهو ان الرازى اصلا من ((المتكلمين)) .....اى يحسب مع المبتدعة عندنا ولك عذر فى ان لا تعرف هذه الامور التى عندنا




> 1. هذا الذي تسميه أنهم أجمعوا عليه، لا يوجد عليه دليل في القرآن،


 

وعليك بتطبيق قاعدة ( الاخذ بظاهر النص ابتداءا) فى القران الكريم ولا يوجد دليل على الواضح لان الواضح دليل نفسه .  



> مش لما نعرف أصلا، هل في شبيه بدلا من عيسى ولا لأ؟!!


لم يقتلوه ولكن شبه لهم. 
ما الذى يتبادر الى ذهنك بعد قراءة كلمة  (شبه) مباشره؟ 

هو...... 
اذا خذ بذلك التفسير فلا فارق اصلا.  



> أدلتهم؟!! يعني عيسى هو الذي شبه لهم، طيب شبه لهم، بإيه؟ أو بمين؟!!
> 
> انت فاكر انك ممكن تهرب بالأساليب دي؟


ولماذا تلك الاسئلة اصلا؟. 

 انا اهرب مما سكت الله عنه والله لا يسكت الا عن كل باطل ولغو




> انا لا علاقة لي بالشرير، انا اتكلم عن المسيح، كان يمكنه أن ينجيه بدلا من هذا الفيلم!!


 

كلام سليم ظاهريا ولكن الله اراد ان ينجيه وفى نفس الوقت يترك اليهود لنفوسهم ويستدرجهم 

يعنى عيسى لم يقتل فعلا ولكن اليهود يحملون اثم (قتل عيسى نفسه) على الرغم من ذلك! وهذه حكمة من عند الله...بل ان هذا سنة من سنن الله (استدراج الظالم و  اعطاءه الفرصة لينقاد لنفسه وشرورها اذا رفضت الحق)  



> كذاب، لم يقل أنه نجى من صلب اليهود،


اتكذبنى وانا  أتكلم بدليل.  

الدليل: 

تفسر ابن كثير 

فَكَذَّبُوك وَاتَّهَمُوك بِأَنَّك سَاحِر وَسَعَوْا فِي قَتْلك وَصَلْبك فَنَجَّيْتُك مِنْهُمْ وَرَفَعْتُك إِلَيَّ . 
ليس هذا  كلام ابن كثير فقط بل ....اجماع الامة على هذا التفسير اجماعا  لا يعرف له مخالفا.  


هل قرات هذه......لا يعرف لها مخالفا ابدا. 
ثم لنفترض جدلا ان القران قال ان عيسى تم صلبه وقتله ....هل فى ذلك حجة على الاسلام  اصلا؟  ما الحجة على الاسلام؟!! 





> إذن فحتى لو نفى بالنسبة لليهود، فلا قيمة لهذا النفي، لان الصالب هم الرومان، وليس اليهود
> 
> تذكير: أتكلم عن الصلب بحسب المنفذ باليد..


 


لا ... غير صحيح 
فالنفى كان  لمقصود كلام اليهود  
وليس مجرد المعنى الحرفى لادعائهم. 


فالله ينفى ادعاء اليهود لمن يفهم ( مقصدهم) وبالتالى هو ينفى مقصدهم وليس مجرد الفاظهم!  



> تقصد تقول أن القضية تسقط بالتقادم؟!! :spor24:


بل اقصد ان القضية هى اصلا (ادعاءات) قوم كاذبون دائما (اليهود) 
فهل رأيت عاقلا يشغل عقله بكلام كاذبين ....فضلا عن ان يجعلها (قضية)؟! 





> لأنك تقول أنه ليس طرفا فيها بلا دليل أو حتى شبهة دليل
> 
> 
> فكلامك يساوى بالعدم، كأنه لم يكن..


 

هو فعلا ليس طرفا فى القضية  
اقصد قضية (القتل) التاريخية
فلا هو القتيل ولا القاتل ولا حتى صديق القاتل 
ولا هو الشاهد ( تم رفعه قبلها) 
ولا هو صاحب الادعاء (ولى القتيل واهله) 
هو فقط طرفا فى قضية (محاولة قتله) فهو مقيم الدعوى وصاحبها 



> لا يوجد معرفة لنفي  أنت ضعيف منطقياً جداً، هو تكلم في أنه هو الذي سيصلب، هذا إيجابيا لصالحي، لكن لماذا لا تورد لنا أقوالا من قرآنك يقول فيها أنه سيموت بدلا عنه شبيه أسمه كذا؟


الامر ليس بهذه السهولة عندنا فقولك (هو تكلم فى انه هو الذى سيصلب)  مبنى على  كتاب يوجد بين اصوله وبين عيسى على الاقل 250 عاما مجهولة وبلا سند نعرفه فكيف اترك كتابى ذو السند المتصل و اذهب لكتاب لا يستوفى معايير التوثيق الى اعرفها عن كتاب  الله. 
اما النقطة الثانية فسبق واجبتك وافيا.



> النفي حضر، فعل ماضِ، حقيقة


اجبتك عن هذه النقطة سابقا



> من تكلم عن إبن الإنسان؟!!!
> 
> ولمذا لا ترينا، من هو الآخر في العهد الجديد الذي كان هذا لقبه؟


لم يقلها يسوع  مباشرة (انه سيصلب) بل قال كلاما افهمه انا  نفس فهمك انت لاية (ولكن شبه لهم) وهذا عندى عجيب جدا لان الحقيقة اولى بالتصريح من اى شئ اخر 
 فهل تعرف ما الذى منعه ان يقول ....انى ساسلم واصلب ثم اقوم؟ 
 هل  الكناية والاسلوب الغير مباشر حلال لكم وحرام على القران؟ 



> خطأ، يوجد من خدعوا..


لا يوجد لان الله لم يترك الامر بدون بينة ... 
النقطة الصعبة هنا هى ان تفهم ان المسلم غير ملزم بان ياتى بهذه البينة  ولكنها حتما موجودة فى تلك الفترة المجهولة من التاريخ الذى ضاع معظمه
ثم ان الله قد يجعل الدجالين يأتوت بايات عجيبة قهل هذا خداعا من الله؟ لا طبعا 



> أترد على نفسك؟!!! طالما غياب الدليل ليس دليلا على عدم الحدوث، إذت فلو لم يكن هناك دليل ان هناك خدعوا بهذا الأمر، فهذا ليس دليلا أنه ليس هناك من خدعوا، وبالتالي فهناك من خدعوا..


 لا ارد على نفسى ....هذا خطا فى الكتابة  منى فقد 
 كتبت 


(  غياب الدليل ليس دليلا على حدوث الامر )

وكنت اقصد ....غياب الدليل ليس دليلا على عدم الحدوث ....فنسبت كلمة (عدم)  



> لا يلزم القول (رغم ان هناك من قالوا) طالما تركهم مشتبه عليهم، فهذا في حد ذاته تضليل..


تضليل!!!  كأنك تتحدث عن  القتلة الحقيقين الذن قاموا بالصلب!!!! 

نحن نتحدث عن ملة اليهود وملة المسيحيين .....هؤلاء قال لهم القران ادعاء اليهود كاذب ..وعيسى (وكل اخباره)هو ما اخبركم (اى الله) به فقط. 
لا مجال هنا لاى شعور بالخداع والتضليل الا من يسير فى الطرق الملتوية  فهذه الطرق فقط يضل فيها الانسان ويتخبط. 



> إبتلاء من الله أن يخدع الناس بإشتباه؟!!
> إختبار من الله لكل البشر الذي إعتقدوا أن المسيح مات؟!!
> من هم المؤمنين الذين هداهم؟ ومتى؟
> 
> أخبرهم قبلها؟!! من هم وماذا تقصد بقبلها؟


قلنا لا خداع فى تدبير الله ابدا بل هو يهدى من يطلب الحق ويضل من يختار الضلال ويسعى اليه حبا.   

المسالة مبنية عندنا على تصور عقلى واضح لكلام الله وليس (ادلة) من التاريخ لان التاريخ ضاع معظمه 
 وقد قلت لك فى البداية ان عقيدتنا تقول ان الله رفع عيسى اليه عندما هم اليهود بقتله ومن شاهد ذلك من التلاميذ اخبر به وانتشر هذا ولا شك ان اصدق الناس فى واقعة الصلب هم التلاميذ  
فهل اصدق الرومان وكهنة اليهود واكذب  شهادة التلاميذ المؤمنين؟ 
ثم اقول بعدها لماذا خدعنا الله؟!!
الامر عندنا واضح ومحسوم  
دعك من كل الاثار والموروثات وادلة التاريخ......لنفهم العقيدة (المخالفة) اولا

هل من اعتراضات اخرى؟


----------



## بايبل333 (5 مايو 2013)

> فلماذا لا يكون وجود(الابيونيين) حجة لكم ولا يكون حجة لنا  ...اليسوا الابيونيين  مسيحيين بادعائهم ؟...بل ان هذا اكبر دليل على ان  الله (لم يخدع-حسب كلامك) الناس 600 عام.


*الا بيونيين هى جماعات فارسية قاومت بولس الرسول وأصرت على ضرورة الختان هى نادت على ان المسيح لا يزيد عن كونة انسان عادياً ورفضوا قصة ميلادة من عذراء ورفضوا كل تعاليم بولس الرسول وترددوا فى قبول فكرة صلب المسيح ووقيامتة ايرنايوس هو الذى اطلق عليهم هذا اللقب وكانوا يصلون يوم السبت وليس الاحد وكانوا يقرءون من العهد القديم وكانوا يتوجهون فى صلواتهم نحو اورشليم *


*كتاب تاريخ الفكر المسيحى فى القرون الاولى صـــــــ67 تاليف الدكتور القس عبد المسيح أستطفانوس


 فهل بعد كل هذا مسيحييون .؟
هما يقوالوا ان المسيح لم يولد من عذراء وأنتم تقوالوا بغير هذا فلم الانتقاء فى الرد .؟
اعلمتم ان دينكم فاسد بكل معانى الكلمة .؟
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 مايو 2013)

> لم يقلها يسوع  مباشرة (انه سيصلب) بل قال كلاما افهمه انا  نفس فهمك انت لاية (ولكن شبه لهم) وهذا عندى عجيب جدا لان الحقيقة اولى بالتصريح من اى شئ اخر
> فهل تعرف ما الذى منعه ان يقول ....انى ساسلم واصلب ثم اقوم؟
> هل  الكناية والاسلوب الغير مباشر حلال لكم وحرام على القران؟


[Q-BIBLE]*وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ صَاعِدًا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ  أَخَذَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذًا عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:*
*18 «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ  يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ  عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،*
*19 وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».*[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE]

*وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذلِكَ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ.*
*5 وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ،  قَالاَ لَهُنَّ: «لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟*
*6 لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ*
*7 قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».*[/Q-BIBLE]
ربنا معاك :new6:


----------



## abdel hi (5 مايو 2013)

> *18 «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ  يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ  عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،*


 
وانا ساستعمل نفس الاسلوب الذى تعترضون به واقول: 

هذه الايات تقول  ان (ابن الانسان) سيصلب . 
فمن هو  ابن الانسان ...كلنا ابناء للانسان فكلنا ابناء ادم  


الافضل ان ننتظر الاستاذ مولكان لعله يرشدنا


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 مايو 2013)

abdel hi قال:


> وانا ساستعمل نفس الاسلوب الذى تعترضون به واقول:
> 
> هذه الايات تقول  ان (ابن الانسان) سيصلب .
> فمن هو  ابن الانسان ...كلنا ابناء للانسان فكلنا ابناء ادم
> ...



إبن الانسان هو لَقب *خاص* ليسوع المسيح
وايضاً إذا افترضنا جدلاً ان المسيح لم يقصد ذلك في النص فماذا نَفعل عن شهادة الملاك ؟ 

*وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذلِكَ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ.*
*5 وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ،   قَالاَ لَهُنَّ: «لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟*
*6 لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ*
*7 قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».* 

فهو قد شَهد وأكد أن هذة الكلمات الطاهرة الخارجة من الفم القدوس هي عليه هو بذاتة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2013)

> ليست متطابقة ابدا- وأنا اعرف ما اقول جيدا -فلا شئ على وجه الارض يماثل عقيدة الاسلام...الاساسية



لا اعرف هل تقصد عقيدة الإسلام في شأن موت وصلب المسيح أم عقيدة الإسلام العامة؟ أنا اتكلم عن عقيدة الإسلام في الصلب فقط..



> ال(تشابه) بين بعض مقولات الاسلام ومقولات (عقائد ومذاهب) سابقة عليه ...هو شئ لا يرقى الى مرتبة (الدليل) الذى يعتد به


رأيك يحترم لكنه لا قيمة له في ذاته، لأننا لم نناقش الآن هذه النقولات 



> اما التطابق فلا يوجد لانى اعرف عقيدتى جيدا ولله الحمد



اللي هى اية تحديدا في قضية صلب المسيح، قرانياً؟



> بل العكس ان ما قاله الدكتور يوحنا عن (المسيحيين اليهود) الذى قالوا بعدم الصلب هو حجة مزدوجة فهى حجة لنا ايضا


هم ليسوا مسيحيين، وليسوا يهوداً، وهذا الذي تسميه حجة، هو الذي تم وضعه في قرآنك... فلابد ان يكون هو حجة لأنه هو أصل لما لديكم 



> يقولون بانه لم يصلب


ويقولون بفكرة الشبيه، التي أخذتموها أنتم 



> فلماذا لا يكون وجود(الابيونيين) حجة لكم ولا يكون حجة لنا ...اليسوا الابيونيين  مسيحيين بادعائهم ؟



هو حجة لنا وحجة لكم، كيف؟ حجة لنا تثبت كيف لملمَ الإسلام عقائده من الهرطقات، وحجة لكم إذ أن من الطبيعي ألا يختلف المصدر والناقل عنه، فهذا صحيح..



> بل ان هذا اكبر دليل على ان الله (لم يخدع-حسب كلامك) الناس 600 عام.


خطأ، لان هناك من إعتقدوا بأنه هو الذي صلب، أوتنكر هذا؟!



> هل تقصد ان عالما من المسلمين قال ان الرومان واليهود صلبوا يسوع وقتلوه؟


ما علاقة هذا بكلامي:


> إذن فكلامك كان -على الأقل- غير دقيق لأنك حصرت إختلافهم في من يكون البديل، *ولم تذكر أن هناك من لم يقل بالبديل أصلا*...





> لا يوجد عالم مشهود له بالتزام  اهل السنة زعم هذا ولو وجد فقد كفر لانه يكذب القران صراحة


تضعيفك لرأيه، لا قيمة له، خصوصا والقرآن لم يقل شيء لتتخذه مقياساً تكفر من لم يقل به..

يكذب القرآن صراحة في أية تحديداً؟



> (يعنى انا لا اصدقك يا منزل القران!!!)


ما هو النص الذي لا يصدقه فيه؟



> اما الرازى فكان- من اهل الكلام- اى لا يعتد به


يكفي أن يتكلم شخص مثلك في حق إسم : الرازي فهذا كفيل بأن يضحك الناس عليه...



> واسالنى عن اهل الكلام أخبرك !!!


أنا أسألك انت؟!! :t31:



> لا يوجد -خطر- لكى اتهرب منه فكلمة (منا) يقصد بها (علماء أهل السنة والجماعة)


لا يهم وجود خطر..
التهرب موجود مع عدم وجود خطر، التهرب موجود، إذ لا دليل قرآني لديك، فصار الأمر، من يقول بغير ما تعتقد به فهو كافر أو لا يعتد به..



> وهى لا تشمل كل من هب ودب من عوام المسلمين او المتكلمين مثل (الرازى) ...



هذا يعني أنك لا تملك دليلاً واحداً، أللهم إلا أنه كجملة لا تأخذ رأيه.. خصوصا مع عدم وجود نص يؤيدك..



> لا اعتراف منى بل كنت انبهك فقط انى ملزم بكلام العلماء ولا افتى لك من تلقاء نفسى


بل إعتراف أنك تأخذ كلامك من العلماء، وكل منكم لا قيمة له، إذ لم يورد دليل رصين..............



> وحقيقة الامر انه لا احد من المسلمين يحمل القران ما لا يحتمله.


خطأ، وبالدليل، ولك في النص "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه" خير دليل، فقد حملتموه ما لا يحتمل وجعلتوه وكأنه يقول أن المسيح لم يصلب..



> اعتراض معقول.


رأيك غير مهم لنا، لكن هذا يدل على أن النص يحتمل هذا جداً، بل وأن هذا التفسير يدخل ضمن التفسيرات لهذا النص المتشابه لديكم...



> والرد هو انكم تقتبسون اية واحدة وتفصلوها من سياقها ثم تجعلوا (قصة حياة  عيسى القرانى  كلها) هى (تلك الاية القرانية التى تتكلم عن واقعة الصلب)!!


كاذب، والدليل: أفعل ما تود فعله على أن تجرح هذا التفسير، الذي اعطيتك إياه كمثال فقط، ويوجد اكثر..



> اقول لك هنا اسف كن موضوعيا


هذا عهدي..



> اذا ارتد معرفة عقيدة القران فى عيسى فعليك ان تقرا القران كله وكل ما ذكره القران عن عيسى ثم ... ستفهم عقيدة القران واضحة جلية


لا يلزم قراءة القرآن كله، يلزم معرفة ما قاله عن عيسى، ونعرف كل ما قاله عنه..



> اما التركيز على اية واحدة مبتورة من سياقها تماما فليس من منجهنا


ضع سياقها وإثبت خطأ التفسير..



> عليك بفهم ثلاث كلمات فى الايات التالية (ما صلبوه- وما قتلوه يقينا-بل رفعه)
> اقرا هذه الكلمات الثلاث فى هذه الايات.
> الايات تقول:
> 
> ...


وبعدين؟




> *اذا فعيسى بجسده تم رفعه الى السماء بدلا من (لا حظ  بل) صلبه وقتله *


هذا هو التدليس، وهو لا يمر على مولكا.

عيسى تم رفعه، لكن كلمة "بل" جاءت بعد عدة كلمات، وهى: 

*وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ  وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ .... وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا  بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ*

أي أن اليهود لم يقتلوه، ولم يقتلوه يقيناً، بل رفعه الله..

وهذا أنا اتفق معه، اليهود لم يقتلوه، بل رفعه الله (إسلامياً) إذ انه بعدما قتله الرومان بإيديهم ودفن في القبر قام ورفعه الله..

فمازال النص ينفي قتل اليهود له، ولا ينفي قتله، ويؤكد على رفعه..
فأين النص الذي ينفي موته؟!!! :smil12:



> *وقبل حادثة الصلب اصلا ......اخبره الله بانه .....رافعه اليه بعد ان يلقى عليه النوم (بدليل (متوفيك) التى تعنى الموت او النوم   *


كون الكلام قبل الصلب، فهذا لا يعني أنه لن يصلب،!! كما بينت لك، وأكرر:
قال له قبل الصلب أنه سيرفعه إليه، لأنه بعدما قتله الرومان ومات وقام رفعه إليه، أين نفي الموت نفسه وليس نفي قتل اليهود له؟

هذا كله أولاً،
ثانياً، ما علاقة النص الذي تتكلم عنه بالصلب؟ لماذا لا تستخرج هذا نصياً منه؟



> من قال اننا لا نعرف معانى كتابنا!


كتبكم بالجملة، فلو قرآت فيها بشكل متوازي ستعرف ما هو الذي إتفقوا فيه وما الذي إختلفوا في تفسيره.. ولكن هنا مثال...

كما أن هذا واقع، فإن كنتم تعرفون معاني كتابكم، فلماذا كل هذا التخبط في التفسير؟




> ولم يكن كما زعموا وهناك البعض قال ان الامر كله شبه لليهود



شبه لليهود إزاي؟!! انت تقول ما يقوله النص بدون أن تخبرنا كيف فهمه، فالنص يتكلم عن اليهود وقال: شبه لهم، فبالتأكيد سيقولون أنه "شبه لليهود"، لكن المشكلة في ما هو الذي شبه؟ وهل هو إشتباه ام شبيه؟!! ..إلخ

فسرت الماء بعد جهد بالماء!



> اقول لك لا فارق فى المحصلة  ففى جميع التفاسير سنستفيد (نفس المعلومة الاساسية المهمة) *التى يريدنا القران ان نلعمها* جيدا وهى:
> 
> ان اليهود *والرومان*


أين دليلك القرآني لهذا الكلام؟ أين تكلم القرآن عن الرومان هنا أو نفي الموت؟



> لا علم لهم بالامر (كلهم واهمين)


النص يتكلم عن اليهود فأين تكلم عن الرومان؟



> هم حاولوا قتل نبى الله فالتبس الامر اليهم(اشتبه) بتدبير من الله


اليهود؟ أم الرومان؟ أعطيني دليل الرومان..




> لا شك انهم يقصدون حادثة (الصلب والقتل) الشهيرة التى نعرفها جميعا(القتل بايدى الرومان وتحريض اليهود
> واعظم دليل على ذلك  هو كلمة (ما قتلوه يقينا) فى الاية:



القرآن لم يوضح النفي إلا عن "قتلوه" وليس "قتلوه بأيد الرومان" ولم يقل أي شيء عن "قتل الرومان" له.. وهذا ما أسألك عنه:

*أين قال القرآن أنه لم يقتل؟*

ما قتلوه يقيناً، تفيد نفس الفكر، أن اليهود لم يقتلوه ..... يقيناً!!




> *(ما قتلوه يقينا)  تتكلم عن (المنفذ الفعلى)... *


أين قال القرآن هذا؟ الضمير يتكلم عن نفس المتكلم عنهم في نفس النص..

لو تقول بعكس ذلك ضع لي النص الذي يقول : المنفذ الفعلي...



> *لماذا؟ لانها تفيد ان هناك قتل غير يقينى حدث فعلا........ *


كلام فارغ، إذ ان القرآن لم يقل بأن هناك قتل غير يقيني حدث!
هو نفي قتلهم يقينا، أي قتل اليهود، ولم يتكلم إيجابيا عن ان هناك قتل غير يقيني حدث، أين النص الذي يقول بأن هناك "قتل غير يقيني" حدث؟




> *قتل حدث فعلا ولكن الفاعل ليس على يقين من فعلته التى **افتخر بها(قتلنا المسيح) (يعنى ما قتلوه فعلا.......   *


لم يقل القرآن بأن هناك قتل حدث، حدد اسم السورة ورقم النص الذي يقول هذا نصاً..

القرآن تكلم أن اليهود لم يقتلوه، ولم يقتلوه يقيناً.. وهذا نعرفه..



> *من هو الفاعل هنا ؟ *
> *البهود*


إذن النفي عن اليهود، النفي عن فاعل، وليس عن فعل، فهل تعطينا نص ينفي "الفعل"؟ أو ينفي "الفاعل" بحيث ينص على "الرومان"..؟



> *بل ان الذبن اختلفوا مع اليهود لا علم لهم به يقينا!*


اللي هم المسلمين ومن أخذوا عنهم 



> *ثم يقول الله: *
> 
> *بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا  *
> 
> ...


1. رفعه لا تفيد في ذاتها اي شيء غير رفعه، ولا تفيد في ذاتها نفي صلبهم له.
2. المقصود من النص كاملا هو نفي صلب اليهود، ورفعه، لكن بين هذا وذاك لم يتكلم القرآن، فلم ينف الفعل، ولا الفاعل الروماني..




> قال ذلك فى سورة النساء-157


كاذب، ها هو النص:

 وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا (157)

إستخرج منه "لم يقتل" أو أنه "نجى من اليهود عندما أرادوا قتله" نصياً...

وفي حالة عدم إستخراجك أي منهما، سيتم حذف ردك لعدم وجود دليل لديك وللكذب المتعمد المكرر..



> وما الاذى الذى يسببه اتهام شخص يهودى بانه ساحر وفى وسط اورشلبم؟؟!


أين قال القرآن أن الأذى هنا هو : السحر..
أترك لك وضع النص..



> لا حظ ان (كففت)  اجمع عليها كل علماءنا انها نجاة من القتل والصلب


جدلاً، أي مع أخذ كلامك بعلله، لا قيمة لكلامهم، إن لم يثبته القرآن...



> فهل بعد ذلك تصر على وصف علمائنا ( بالتخبط والضعف) فى معرفة الحقيقة من القران؟؟


بل وأشدد أيضاً..




> قلنا  ان هناك  اجماع من المسلمين على انه كف(انقذه) بنى اسرائل عن عيسى عندما ارادوا صلبه وقتله


كلام لا قيمة له، لأني طلبت قول إلهك وليس قولهم..



> ا تجادلنى فى اجماع العلماء


لا يلزم أي منهم أصلا كي أجادلك في إجماعهم المزعوم، فكلامي عن القرآن...

المهم أعيد عليك ما هربت منه:

أنقذه من أية بالضبط؟!! هذا ما نتكلم فيه!

وللتوضيح: المصدر هو القرآن.



> لان المشكلة  هى انك تبدأ الأمر كله ب (واقعة الصلب)


الموضوع هنا يتكلم عن الصلب، هل إكتشفت هذا تواً؟
فلو معك أي نصوص تنفي الصلب ضعها..



> وتناسيت ان القران قال لكم قبلها :
> 
> ((اتركوا ما انتم عليه واعلموا ان عيسى رسول بشرا ارسله  الله لليهود فكذبوه وحاولوا قتله  فاكرم الله نبيه ورفعه اليه ليلتبس الامر  على هؤلاء القتلة المكذبين)) .


لم يقل القرآن هذا الكلام، ولو فعلت مثل هذا مرة أخرى سيتم طردك لأنك تشتت الموضوع، عندما تقول القرآن قال فضع النص كما هو منه ولا تضع كلامك أنت لانه بلا قيمة في الحوار..



> فهل بعد هذا البلاغ الواضح .......نأتى لنتجادل فى (كلام) هؤلاء القتلة  و(مصير) خطتهم ومحاولاتهم.


نحن لا نتكلم في كلامهم، بل نطلب كلام إلهك الذي لم تضع لنا قولا واحدا منه ينفي الفعل (الصلب) أو ينفي الفاعل (الرومان)..




> هل نترك اصل القضية (عيسى وحقيقة امره هو) ونهتم ب(ادعاءات) اعداء الله وعيسى


لا، نطلب كلام إلهك فقط..



> أنت تسالنى مرارا عن ( ادعاءات) قوم غير  مؤمنين بصلب وقتل رسول من الله فان كان الله قال لك انهم لا علم لهم به ولا  يقين عندهم؟  فلماذا تناقش كلامهم وتترك كلام الله؟



كلامك كلام فارغ، لأني أسألك عن كلام إلهك فقط كما بينت أعلاه، واين قال القرآن بأنهم لا علم به ولا يقين عندهم؟

ضع النص..



> اعتقد انى اجبت على ذلك بالتفصيل والتفاسير أجمعت على ذلك....والحقيقة امامك الان


لم تجب، والتفاسير، لا قيمة لها...
أكرر:  			 				هو فين القرآن قال أنه نجا من الصلب والقتل؟




> هناك قاعدة تقول أن النص نفسره بالمعنى الظاهر  طالما لا يوجد له مانع (فنلجا هنا للتأويل الى معنى مستتر).



النص لم يتكلم عن الصلب والموت...
وقد بينت لك من داخل النص نفسه عما يتكلم..




> اشعر بانك تريد نقاشى نقاشا حرا من كل القواعد والمبادئ التفسيرية.


أنا أريد نقاشاً نصياً، فقط.



> قلنا ان الله تعالى قال:
> 
> *وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ  جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ  هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ  *



لا يوجد في النص أي كلام عن الصلب والموت.. إذن فهو خارج الحوار..



> *و حتى الان لا اعرف حجتك علينا فى هذه النقطة  *


الحجة أني أطلب نصاً وليس إدعاء بالإجماع..

ثانيا: لو كان كل ما سيقول بخلاف هذا سيتم تكفيره، إذن سيبقى الإجماع إجماعاً دائماً لأن كل من خالفه كفر، فسيظل الإجماع دائماً 



> الواضح لا يتم شرحه بل يقر اقرارا وشهادة


ممتاز، إذن ضع لي نص يقول:

وما قتل وما صلب ، مثلا

أو نجيناه من القتل...



> (الدليل النصى) هو  (النص) الذى يمكن فهمه



خطأ، الدليل النصي المطلوب هو إقرار بما نريد بحيث يكون النص محكماً وغير متشابه على أي أحد مهما كان..



> وقد فهمنا من القرأن


لكن القرآن لم يقل!



> بل العكس  القران لفت انتباه الناس بنفس الكلمة (شبه لهم )
> فسواء كان المصلوب (صورة شبيهة لعيسى)
> أو كان الصالبون واهمون فى ما رأوا 0(شبه لهم الامر)....
> ففى الحالتبن المصلوب كان له وجه عيسى وصورته


أو أنه عيسى فعلا..

الآن الكلام ليس عن شبه لهم، بل عن حصر تفسيرها في إطار محدد لا يمكن تفسيره بغير أن عيسى لم يصلب.. لكن للأسف كل شيء لم ينفه القرآن..



> وفى كل الحالات عيسى نجا من القتل


هذا كلام فارغ، فلم يقل القرآن هذا، والدليل انك لا تستطيع أن تقتبس هذه العبارة من القرآن فتضطر لتزيد على كلام إلهك كلاما لم يقله..



> لان المصلوب كان لمن راه كعيسى


لم يقل القرآن هذا!!



> فلا فارق ينتج من تحديد المصلوب


خطأ، يوجد فارق، فلو قال مثلا أن يهوذا صلب، إذن فالمسيح لم يصلب، أو لو قال بأن المسيح لم يصلب لأنتهى الأمر

لكنه لم يقل بأي منهما، فظل الأمر مفتوحاً..



> ل ان هذا دليلا واضحا ان القران ليس  (اقتباسا) من عقيدة الابيونيين وغيرهم من الهراطقة والا كان نقل عنهم  قائلا.... ان يهوذا صلب بدلا منه او ان فلانا هو الذى صلبوه او ...الخ


هذا إن كان لازما عليه أن ينقل كل ما قالوه هنا.. لكن هذا ليس شرطاً للنقل ..



> لا بل يريد لفت انتباهنا عن (اقوال اليهود عن يسوع) والالتفات للحقيقة التى  من عنده(رفعه الى السماء)


لا مشكلة..



> هل نسيت ان الاية اصلا  تتكلم عن (ادعاء يهودى)؟ يعنى يكفى التكذيب فقط بدون حيثيات او نقاش معهم.


نعم يكفي تذكيبهم كفاعل لقتل المسيح، لكن لا يكفي تكذيبهم نفي الفعل نفسه: القتل والصلب..

فهذا هو الموضوع.. 



> اقصد ما فائدته لك انت؟



سأعرف، هل يقول القرآن بعدم قتل عيسى أم لم يتكلم في هذا الصدد..



> أن تعرف شخصية  المصلوب


ان اعرف: هل يقول القرآن بعدم قتل المسيح أم لا



> ان كان القران قال ان عقيدتك من الاساس والبداية خاطئة والحقيقة هى ما يقولها القران فقط



لم يقل القرآن هذا.. ولا تشتت الموضوع بالخروج للتعميم..



> القرأن يقول لنا ان  عيسى لم يصلب


كاذب، أين قال "لم يصلب"؟

لو لم تضع النص الصريح يقول "لم يصلب" وكررت هذا الإدعاء سيتم طردك للتدليس وإضاعة الوقت فإنتبه..



> ونجا منها


في أي سورة قال هذا نصاً؟



> (التحقيق فى كيفية فشل المحاولة)


لم يقل أنها فشلت..



> اجبت على هل قتل المسيح ام لا


كاذب، لم تجب

وضعت نصاً وتقول أن المفسيرين يفسرونه هكذا، وكأني طلبت أقوال المفسيرين!!

أنا أطلب الكلام المحكم الذي تدعيه لألهك..


> اقرا التفاسير كلها


لا تلزمني، أتركها لك لتقرأها وتضع لي النصوص المطلوبة من القرآن.. فأين؟



> س (كلام فارغ) لانه مبنى على (اساس) وهو ان الرازى اصلا من  ((المتكلمين)) .....اى يحسب مع المبتدعة عندنا ولك عذر فى ان لا تعرف هذه  الامور التى عندن


بغض النظر عن كلامك، أؤكد مرة أخرى ان كلامك فارغ ولنفس السبب الذي وضعته لك..



> وعليك بتطبيق قاعدة ( الاخذ بظاهر النص ابتداءا) فى القران الكريم ولا يوجد دليل على الواضح لان الواضح دليل نفسه .


وهذا الواضح لا يوجد فيه أي كلمة عن الصلب والقتل.. فهو دليل نفسه وقد وضعت لك كلاما من داخل النص نفسه ولم ترد..

لماذا لم تعلق على إعتراضي كاملاً؟ هل لأنه أصاب ما تفعله؟

 1. هذا الذي تسميه أنهم أجمعوا عليه، لا يوجد عليه دليل في القرآن، *بدليل أنك لا يمكنك وضع نص، مجرد نص واحد فقط! لا تستطيع!!*

ولماذا لم تضع النقطة الثانية؟ أفهذا لصحتها؟

* 2. تقول أن كلام الرازي، بلا حجة، أفهذا بإعتبار أن كلام المفسرين بحجة من القرآن مثلاً؟؟ أعطينا حججمهم!!*



> لم يقتلوه ولكن شبه لهم.
> ما الذى يتبادر الى ذهنك بعد قراءة كلمة  (شبه) مباشره؟



إحتمالات كثيرة لا دليل عليها من القرآن إلا واحد.



> اذا خذ بذلك التفسير فلا فارق اصلا.


هذا التفسير يقول بأن عيسى قتل وصلب، وهذا عكس ما تستخرجه أنت من نفس النص! تخيل!



> ولماذا تلك الاسئلة اصلا؟.


لنعرف إجابتها في ضوء : شبة لهم..


> انا اهرب مما سكت الله عنه


على العكس، هذه الصفة على وجه الخصوص أنت تناقضها، فلم تتكلم في الموضوع (بالنفي) إلا بنصين فقط، وكل منهم لا يوجد به ما أطلب، فتترك كلام الله الذي سكت عما أسأل عنه وتتجه للتفاسير، فهل تعتبر التفاسير كلام الله؟




> كلام سليم ظاهريا ولكن الله اراد ان ينجيه وفى نفس الوقت يترك اليهود لنفوسهم ويستدرجهم


جميل، كان يمكن أن يفعل هذا حينها، ثم يأتي بعد ذلك بستة قرون في القرآن يقول لنا ما فعله قبل القرآن بسته قرون: أن عيسى لم يصلب ولم يقتل وانه ترك اليهود لنفوسهم وإستدرجهم!!

لكنه لم يقل هذا الكلام، فلا قال أن عيسى لم يصلب ولم يقتل، ولا قال أنه إستدرجهم..

قال نص، يفسر بطرق كثيرة، تصل إلى إمكانية إستخراج الشيء وضده من ذات النص الواضح، فهل ظل لستة قرون ليكتب لنا هذا النص؟



> يعنى عيسى لم يقتل فعلا



في أي سورة وأي نص قال هذا نصاً؟



> الدليل:
> 
> تفسر ابن كثير


الدليل تفسير إبن كثير؟!!! هل تمزح هنا؟!!
انا طلبت منك تفسير إبن كثير؟



> اتكذبنى وانا  أتكلم بدليل.


أين كلام الله يا مسلم، يا من قلت:



> انا اهرب مما سكت الله عنه



فهل تظن أن الله هو إبن كثير؟



> ثم لنفترض جدلا ان القران قال ان عيسى تم صلبه وقتله


أنا لم اطلب هذا، طلبت أن يقول "لم يصلب ولم يقتل"..



> هل فى ذلك حجة على الاسلام  اصلا؟  ما الحجة على الاسلام؟!!


ليس هذا ما ننقاشه الآن، ما نناقشه هو : أين قال أنه لم يصلب ولم يقتل؟



> فالنفى كان  لمقصود كلام اليهود


إستخرج هذا من نص كلام الله، أين؟





> وليس مجرد المعنى الحرفى لادعائهم.



كاذب: النص يقول:
وقولهم، إنا قتلنا .... وما قتلوه.

هذا من كلام إلهك، فهل تقصد أنه لا يعرف ما يكتب؟



> فهل رأيت عاقلا يشغل عقله بكلام كاذبين ....فضلا عن ان يجعلها (قضية)؟!




نطلب كلام إلهك فتقول أنه كلام كاذبين؟!!
المطلوب هو كلام إلهك وليس كلام الكاذبين..



> هو فعلا ليس طرفا فى القضية



المهم الدليل النصي من القرآن، فين؟



> فلا هو القتيل



المهم الدليل النصي من القرآن، فين؟



> الامر ليس بهذه السهولة عندنا فقولك (هو تكلم فى انه هو  الذى سيصلب)  مبنى على  كتاب يوجد بين اصوله وبين عيسى على الاقل 250 عاما  مجهولة وبلا سند نعرفه فكيف اترك كتابى ذو السند المتصل و اذهب لكتاب لا  يستوفى معايير التوثيق الى اعرفها عن كتاب  الله.


هذا يعني أنك هربت من داخل الكتاب إلى خارجه، وهو تقدم آخر ملحوظ، لكن الآن ليس هذا موضوعنا، فكتابك يمكننا النقاش حول كيف أنه لا يوجد أي مسلم في العالم يستطيع إثبات أي نص أو أي كلمة إلى زمن رسوله بدليل حقيقي، وليس إدعاء بالوجود، فأترك هذا الموضوع ولا تشتت ما نتحدث فيه، وأجبني من كتابك ذا السند المتصل كما تدعي، أين النفي؟



> اما النقطة الثانية فسبق واجبتك وافيا.



لم تجب، أنت كاذب، وضعت نصين لا يوجد فيهما ما طلبت..

أكرر:  لكن لماذا لا تورد لنا أقوالا من قرآنك يقول فيها أنه سيموت بدلا عنه شبيه أسمه كذا؟




> لم يقلها يسوع  مباشرة (انه سيصلب) بل  قال كلاما افهمه انا  نفس فهمك انت لاية (ولكن شبه لهم) وهذا عندى عجيب جدا  لان الحقيقة اولى بالتصريح من اى شئ اخر


لماذا تتهرب من الأسئلة الصريحة؟ أكرر:

*من تكلم عن إبن الإنسان؟!!!*

* ولمذا لا ترينا، من هو الآخر في العهد الجديد الذي كان هذا لقبه؟*
​


> فهل تعرف ما الذى منعه ان يقول ....انى ساسلم واصلب ثم اقوم؟


عندما ننتهي من قضية هل نفى القرآن أم لا سأريك كيف يقول الكتاب المقدس صراحةً...


> هل  الكناية والاسلوب الغير مباشر حلال لكم وحرام على القران؟


الأولى لمن أراد النفي لشيء معروف أن ينفيه بدقة لأنه هو المريد أن ينفيه، فما فائدة النفي الذي هو نفسه منفي من داخله؟



> لا يوجد لان الله لم يترك الامر بدون بينة ...



كاذب، يوجد من خدعوا ، ما هى البينة؟



> ان المسلم غير ملزم بان ياتى بهذه البينة  ولكنها حتما موجودة



نعم، المسلم غير ملزم أن يأتي بها، لكنه ملزم بالتهجيص والهرتلة بأن يدعيها فقط! وعند طلب الدليل، تجده غير ملزم 



> لا ارد على نفسى ....هذا خطا فى الكتابة  منى فقد
> كتبت
> 
> 
> ...


لم يفرق الأمر، فأنا فهمت كلامك بشكل صحيح رغم خطأك، وأكرر عليك:

أترد على نفسك؟!!! طالما غياب الدليل ليس دليلا على عدم  الحدوث، إذت فلو لم يكن هناك دليل ان هناك خدعوا بهذا الأمر، فهذا ليس  دليلا أنه ليس هناك من خدعوا، وبالتالي فهناك من خدعوا..



> تضليل!!!  كأنك تتحدث عن  القتلة الحقيقين الذن قاموا بالصلب!!!!


بل أتكلم عن الذي إعتقدوا أنه صلب، ليدهشهم إلهك فيما بعد بأنه: خدعهم.



> هؤلاء قال لهم القران ادعاء اليهود كاذب


قال لهم بعد 6 قرون من التضليل..

لكن قبل هذا؟



> قلنا لا خداع فى تدبير الله ابدا


وأثبتنا عكس ذلك..



> بل هو يهدى من يطلب الحق ويضل من يختار الضلال ويسعى اليه حبا.


أو من رأى المصلوب وإعتقد خطأ أنه المسيح، لكي يفاجئه إلهك بأنه ليس هو المصلوب..



> المسالة مبنية عندنا على تصور عقلى واضح لكلام الله وليس (ادلة) من التاريخ لان التاريخ ضاع معظمه



أنا لا يهمني هنا التاريخ، يهمي أن تثبت كلامك بنصوص الله حرفياً.



> فهل اصدق الرومان وكهنة اليهود واكذب  شهادة التلاميذ المؤمنين؟



التلاميذ، والرومان واليهود غير مختلفين في أن المصلوب هو يسوع........



> الامر عندنا واضح ومحسوم


إذن، ضع النصوص التي تقول حرفياً أن المسيح "لم يصلب" و" لم يقتل"..



> دعك من كل الاثار والموروثات وادلة التاريخ......لنفهم العقيدة (المخالفة) اولا


أنا لا اتحدث فيها الآن، أتكلم في كلام الله!



> هل من اعتراضات اخرى؟


لم ترد على الأولى...



*لاحظ ما نبهتك ألا تكرره لكي لا يتم حظرك أو حذف تعليقك...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2013)

الإخوة الأحباب، إنتظروا رجاءً..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2013)

*متابعة بس​*


----------



## abdel hi (6 مايو 2013)

> أنا أريد نقاشاً نصياً، فقط.


 
حدد هدفك اولا


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مايو 2013)

> حدد هدفك اولا


حسنا، كان من الواجب أن تكون قد أدركت ما أطلبُ ولكن حسنا، سأضع لك الأمر بأكثر بساطة...

1. كلام المفسرين المسلمين عندي، هو وعدمه سواء، فلا أريده البتة، فلا تضعه.
2. عندما أطلب منك كلام القرآن يقول كذا، فالسبيل الوحيد لتحقيق طلبي أن تضع هذا الـ"كذا" نصياً، بحيث أقرأ ما طلبته حروفاً.. فلا تضع نص وتقول المفسرين فهموه هكذا، لاني لا احتاج كلامهم.
3. عندما تقول القرآن قال أو الله قال كذا، فعليك بأن تضع نص حرفي بهذا الـ"كذا" حرفياً، بدون أي إختلاف.


الآن:

طالما أنك مدعي بأن القرآن نفى صلب المسيح وأن يكون المسيح قد صلب وقتل، فأجب:

أين قال القرآن عن المسيح أنه "لم يصلب" أو "لم يقتل"؟ (لا أحتاج لتذكيرك أن هذا الطلب نصياً حرفياً).

لقد قال القرآن "وما صلبوه وما قتلوه"، ولم يقل "وما صُلب وما قُتل"، فقد نفى الفاعل اليهودي ولم ينفي الفعل، الصلب والقتل..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 مايو 2013)

لاادرى كيف للمرء أن يتحاور مع من يريد دليلا لطلوع 

الشمس فى رابعة النهار ، مابرح مولكا يجادل فى 

آية نفى الصلب والقتل وقد استوفيتها معه فى 

القسم الإسلامى سابقا فلم يرعنى منه إلا مزيد 

جدل وألم !!

مابالك يامولكا وقد نحيت المفسرين جانبا وإن قلنا 

نذهب للغة العرب قلت طز فى لغة العرب ! ثم أدنيت 

فهمك أنت بل جدالك العقيم !

قلت له يومها يكفينى منك قولك : أنا لاأومن بهذا 

القرآن ولابالذى بين يديه فلم يفعل بل تمادى !!


سأذكر المتابعين _ وليس مولكا _ بنقطة بسيطة 

لعله توقف زخم الجدل المتصاعد 

أن من بديهيات لغة العرب أن ( حرف بل ) إذا سبقه 

نفى فإنه يفيد تقرير مابعده ونفى ماكان قبله 

يعنى إيه الكلام ده ؟

مثلا أقول مازرعت القمح بل القطن 

فالمعنى نفى زراعة القمح وإثبات زراعة القطن 

تعالوا نطبق فى الآية 

(وقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ 

اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ 

اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا 

اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا (157) بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ 

وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (158) النساء

وماقتلوه    بل رفعه

فالقتــــــــــــــــــــــــل لم يقع على المسيح بل الرفع 

حيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا



​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 مايو 2013)

> مثلا أقول مازرعت القمح بل القطن فالمعنى نفى زراعة القمح وإثبات زراعة القطن



ألفعل عليكّ فأنت لم تزرع القمح ولكن هذا لا يَنفى ن القمح زُرع بفعل فاعل أخر  فأنت قد نفست الفعل من جهتك مثل القرأن نفى الفعل من جهه اليهود ولكن هل نفى ان عيسى لم يقتل من قبل فاعل اخر ؟ لا لم ينفى ذلك 





> وماقتلوه    بل رفعه
> 
> فالقتــــــــــــــــــــــــل لم يقع على المسيح بل الرفع
> 
> حيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا




من أين أتيت بهذا الاستنتاج ؟ القرأن نَفى الفعل عن من قالوا " إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ 

اللَّهِ"



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2013)

> ثم أدنيت
> 
> فهمك أنت بل جدالك العقيم !


قول كهذا يمكن أن يكون رد فعله هو رميك خارج المنتدى لعام كامل، فإحذر تكراره، فلا تهاون في قلة الأدب..

ولأؤكد لك أنك لم تفهم أصلا الموضوع سأضع مثالك أمامك لعلك تفهم الخطأ الموجود فيه



> أن من بديهيات لغة العرب أن ( حرف بل ) إذا سبقه
> 
> نفى فإنه يفيد تقرير مابعده ونفى ماكان قبله
> 
> ...



مثالك فاسد، ولا يصلح، ليه؟ عشان انت بتقول "ما زرعت" القمح، في حين أن ممكن حد تاني يكون زرع القمح، كذلك القرآن، قال "ما صلبوه" وكان بيتكلم عن اليهود، لكن الرومان هم من صلبوه، وبالتالي فلا نفي للصلب ولا للقتل بل نفي لليهود كونهم الصالبين..


فهمت؟

لكن لو كان قال "ما صُلب وما قُتل"، كان نفى الفعل وليس الفاعل..

اديك مثال صحيح؟

زي ما انت تقول "ما زُرعَ القمح بل القطن" ، دا مثال صحيح، فهل ترى ذلك؟



> وماقتلوه    بل رفعه


يا جدع انا موافقك، همَّ ما قتلوهوش، ولكنه إترفع، موااااافقك..

اليهود ماقتلوهوووووش (لكن الرومان قتلوه ومات وقام من الأموات) ولكنه اترفع...




> فالقتــــــــــــــــــــــــل لم يقع على المسيح بل الرفع


يا راجل يا طيب، جبت منين الكلام دا؟ القرآن بيقول "وما قتلوه" وليس "وما قتل"..


----------



## apostle.paul (8 مايو 2013)

بكرة هرد على كلامكم للاسف الموضوع اخدمنحنى اخر تماما الفكرة كلها منحصرة فى وكود الاسطورة فى الفكر الغنوصى قبل قران محمد بقرون فانت تركت لب الموضوع وذهبت لامور فرعية تماما بكرة هرد عليك


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2013)

موضوعى مش على صلب المسيح فى القران وميهمنيش فى حاجة وشهادته ملهاش اى ستين لازمة انا كلامى منصب على تطابق الفكرة الاسلامية مع الفكر الغنوصى فى محاولة تفسير النص بالقاء شبه انسان على اخر وصلبه مكانه وهذة الفكرة غنوصية بحتة ولا نقدر ان ننكر جذورها الغنوصية ودا لب الموضوع بالنسبالى ان المسلمين قدسوا افكار فلسفسة ونسجوا عيسى خرافى فلسفى لا علاقة له بيسوع التاريخ


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2013)

الكلام اللى انت بتقوله دا من اوله لاخره اساطير ونحن نعتقد اعتقد فيما تشاء وسيظل الحق الحق 
من اين جئت قرانيا ان كلمة شبه لهم شخص اخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو قال شبه بالمسيح لهم ولا ممكن شبه لهم انهم قتلوه وهم لم يقتلوه بل رفعه اليه فالنص نفسه لا يقول ان هناك شخص اخر فى مسرح الجريمة ويمكن ان يفهم ككل بان القاء الشبه كانت لليهود بانهم شبه وخيل لهم انهم قتلوه وهم لم يقتلوه فلماذا الاصرار على الزج باساطير وخرافات فى تفسير نصوص غامضة وعنكم قاعدة فقهية بتقول ان اى شئ يرد طالما مخرجش من رسولك وبما ان رسولك مات ومقلناش يعنى ايه شبه لهم وتفاسيرك تضاربت تضارب مهول فهو ادعاء فاشل وساقط محتاجين نعرف منين جبتوا هذة الافكار التى لم ينزل بها الله سلطان فهناك من يؤمن بنفس القران ويؤمن بنفس النص ويؤمن بموت المسيح وهناك من يؤمن بنظرية الاغماء فالنص وحده غير كافى لانتفاء الصلب عن عيسى ومحتاج قشص وحكاوى الف ليلة وليلة 


الاسطورة الثانية من اين جئت باننا نعتقد ان التلاميذ شهدوا بان يسوع رفع من اين اتيت بهذة الخزعبلات هل تظن اننا بكل سهولة سنقون بتزوير تاريخ ٢٠٠٠ سنة من اجل سواد عينكم فمن فضلك دليلك التاريخى ان التلاميذ بشروا بهذة الخزعبلات والا ستصبح كعموم امتك مدلس وكداب وتدافع عن بقايا دين العرب بالنصب والتدليس منتظر ادلتك على هذة الخزعبلات والا فلتصمت وتكفوا عن تضليل الناس بخرافات وهبل


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2013)

موضوعى عن فكرة الشبيه وقد تم اثبات اسبقيتها لجبريلك واسطوريتها وانها ضد التاريخ  

فهل لديك رد


----------



## apostle.paul (9 مايو 2013)

*سورى الايام اللى فاتت دى انا كنت مسافر وكان دخولى من على تابلت فمكنتش عارف اكتب اوى اللى انا عايز اقوله

اخ عبد الحى انت بتعجن من اول الموضوع ومبتقلش كلمة مفيدة

موضوعى متلخص فى كلمتين لا غير 
1-قصة الشبيه ذات اصول غنوصية
2-الاسلام فى تفسيره لنص قرانكم تبنى مفهوم الشبيه الغنوصى وترفضون اى تفسير اخر خلاف ذلك

المحصلة النهائية الاسلام = فكر الهراطقة 

لديك اعتراض؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مايو 2013)

جنيت على ردودك بنفسك، كنت قد حذرتك أن تترك في ردي أي ردود، وقد فعلتَ وكنت قد حذرتك في ألا تفسر وأن تضع نصوص طلبتها منك، فلم تفعل،..إلخ
تم حذف كل ردودك، التي نبهتك ألا تكررها، عندما تكون على قدر الحوارن فحاور...

لك شهر طرد، لتفكر فيما أكتب ولا تتعداه عندما تكون في حوار معي، فليس لدي الكثير من الوقت لمراهقتك الحوارية..


----------



## abdel hi (27 يونيو 2013)

ردى على صاحب الموضوع احتراما للأصول



> *-الاسلام فى تفسيره لنص قرانكم تبنى مفهوم الشبيه الغنوصى وترفضون اى تفسير اخر خلاف ذلك*


 
هو ايه اصلا مفهوم الشبيه الغنوصى؟ اول مرة أقرأ عن هذا المفهوم فى هذا المنتدى وأنا  قبلها اقرا القرأن 15 عاما!!
اذا كان احنا المسلمين مش عارفينه من خلال كتابنا.....يبقى ازاى بناخد بيه؟!! 

سبحانك ربى




> جنيت على ردودك  بنفسك، كنت قد حذرتك أن تترك في ردي أي ردود، وقد فعلتَ وكنت قد حذرتك في  ألا تفسر وأن تضع نصوص طلبتها منك، فلم تفعل،..إلخ
> تم حذف كل ردودك، التي نبهتك ألا تكررها، عندما تكون على قدر الحوارن فحاور...
> 
> لك شهر طرد، لتفكر فيما أكتب ولا تتعداه عندما تكون في حوار معي، فليس لدي الكثير من الوقت لمراهقتك الحوارية..


 
وان لن ارد من نفسى بل المفاجاة أنى سأترك  القرأن يرد عليك ولكن اعلم أنى سأزيدك  اية جديدة تثبت عدم موت المسيح  بعد!!:

 *  وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ   وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا      *



عارف الاية دى فين؟ .....قالها الله  مباشرة بعد (بل رفعه الله اليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما).  


 ((*   وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا  الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا  صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ   الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ  لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ   إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ  الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا **بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا     **وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ   وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا     *)) 

ما مفهوم الاية 159: 
.....أى أن من اهل الكتاب(المسيحيين)  من سيؤمن بالمسيح  قبل موته على الارض!

ازاى؟
يسوع اساسا لسه مامتش لحد دلوقتى

الم أرد على سؤالك......(اين قال القرأن نصا ان المسيح لم يمت)؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يونيو 2013)

> هو ايه اصلا مفهوم الشبيه الغنوصى؟ اول مرة أقرأ عن هذا المفهوم فى هذا المنتدى وأنا  قبلها اقرا القرأن 15 عاما!!


كونك لا تعرفه، وكون غيرك يسميه بمسمى شخصي له هو فهذا لا يعني أنه فكر غنوصي، فإقرأ عن الفكر ولا تعرض لنا جهلك..



> اذا كان احنا المسلمين مش عارفينه من خلال كتابنا.....يبقى ازاى بناخد بيه؟!!


أولا: تعبيرك "أحنا المسلمين" ده خاطيء، لانك أنت وبعض الجهلة فقط من لا يعرفونه.
ثانيا: المشكلة ليست في الإسم حتى لو جهلتموه، بل في الفكر نفسه، فهو فكر سابق للإسلام وفكر منحرف وغنوصي.
ثالثا: كتابكم لن يدلكم على مصدر فكره (أية الذكاء بتاعك ده؟!) لكن نستطيع معرفة مصدرية الفكرة مما سبقه.
رابعا: بتاخدوا بيه عن طريق أخذه هو نفسه بالمطابقة مع ما سبقه من الأفكار.



> وان لن ارد من نفسى بل المفاجاة أنى سأترك  القرأن يرد عليك ولكن اعلم أنى سأزيدك  اية جديدة تثبت عدم موت المسيح  بعد!!:


تفاجيء مولكا؟!! هذه في حد ذاتها خطأ، بدون أن أقرأ ما ستقول!



> *  وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ   وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا      *


هذا النص يثبت موته بالفعل، كنصوص أخرى في القرآن، فكيف جعلته المثبت نافي؟!!


ده أولاً، ثانياً: بفرض كلامك، أيضا لم تنفي موت المسيح في حياته الأولى قبل رفعه، فربما مات وأحياه الله ثم سينزل ويموت!!! لهذا فأنت فسرت الماء بعد عناد بالماء ولم تقدم إلا سفه وهباء! فالمطلوب نفي الموت في حياته على الأرض الأولى (من حوالي 2000 عام)!! وليس إثبات موته 





> الم أرد على سؤالك......(اين قال القرأن نصا ان المسيح لم يمت)؟؟


لم ترد!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يونيو 2013)

حيث أنك كررت نفس الخطأ فلك طرد آخر..


----------

